# [UPDATE 3, 27.07.2012] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Quelle: Photos.com

*Das oberste Zivilgericht in London, hat in dem Rechtsstreit zwischen Apple und HTC zu Gunsten des Thaiwanesischen Smartphone Herstellers entschieden.*

Apple hatte versucht HTC bezüglich 4 vermeintlicher Patentverstöße vor dem Highest Court in England zu verklagen. Dabei ging es unter anderem um das umstrittene slide-to-unlock Patent, welches das Entsperren eines Touchscreenes per Geste auf dem Bilschirm beschreibt. Das Gericht stellte nun fest, dass es sich bei dem Patent nicht um eine schützenswerte Innvoation sondern viel mehr um prior art handelt, was bedeutet, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt jene Funktion Stand der Technik war und somit nicht schützenswert ist. Als Beispiel führte das Gericht dabei das Neonode N1 an, welches die von Apple im Nachhinein patentierte Technik bereits nutzte. 

Darüber hinaus hatte das Gericht über drei weitere Patente, die Apple in dem Verfahren mit eingebracht hatte, entschieden und wies diese vollständig zurück. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Patent welches die Nutzung von mehrsprachigen Tastaturen beschreibt und zu einem System, welche die Eingabe durch einen oder mehrere Finger erkennt. Das vierte Patent beschreibt das Zurückschnappen des Bildschirmes, wenn man über den Rand hinaus scrolled. Das Gericht wies auch dieses Patent zurück mit der Begründung, dass HTC es überhaupt nicht nutze. Somit hat HTC einen weitreichenden Sieg in dem Rechtsstreit gegen Apple errungen. Anzumerken bleibt noch, dass das Urteil nicht international verbindlich ist. So urteilte Beispielsweise kürzlich erst ein Gericht in den USA, dass Samsung gegen das slide-to-unlock Patent verstoße. Dennoch ist es zu mindestens hilfreich, sich auf solch ein Urteil bei weiteren Verfahren, in anderen Ländern berufen zu können.

Quelle: Apples Slide-to-Unlock-Funktion ist Prior Art


*[UPDATE 3, 27.07.2012]*
*Zwangswerbung für Samsung: Apple zu Gegendarstellung gezwungen! - Urteil bis zur Berufung ausgesetzt*

Laut Bloomberg ist ein englisches Gericht dem Einspruch Apples, gegen die Zwangsmaßnahme der öffentlichen Richtigstellung das Samsung mit der Galaxy Tab Reihe das iPad nicht kopiert habe, nachgekommen und hat das Urteil bis zur Berufungsverhandlung im Oktober ausgesetzt. Sollte Apple in dieser Verhandlung scheitern, müssten sie ein halbes Jahr in diversen Medien, unter anderem der eigenen Homepage, darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Samsung mit den Galaxy Tab Produkten das iPad nicht kopiert hat.

Quelle: 
areamobile.de - das Onlinemagazin für mobile Endgeräte

--- 

*[UPDATE 2, 23.07.2012]*
*Zwangswerbung für Samsung: Apple zu Gegendarstellung gezwungen!* 

Der High Court of England hatte kürzlich festgestellt, dass die Galaxy Tab Geräte von Samsung, entscheidend anders als die Apple iPad Produkte aussehen und somit nicht gegen das Designpatent verstoßen. Wie jetzt durch blommberg bekannt wurde, hatte Richter Colin Birss Apple dazu verdonnert über einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten eine Art Gegendarstellung zu den Vorwürfen das Samsung mit der Galaxy Tab Reihe Apple iPad Produkte kopiere zu veröffentlichen. Diese solle vor allem auf der Apple Webseite aber auch in diversen anderen Medien, wie der Financial Times, der Daily Mail, dem Guardian Mobile Magazine und dem T3, veröffentlicht werden. Unterm Strich bedeutet das, dass Apple dazu gezwungen wird, für den Konkurrenten Werbung zu machen, so ein Apple Anwalt, darum wird Apple gegen das am 9. Juli gefällte Urteil in Berufung gehen.

Quelle: 
heise.de: Apple muss ueber verlorene Patentklage in Grossbritannien informieren
areamobile.de: Apple muss "Werbung" für Samsung machen 

*---*

*[UPDATE, 09.07.2012]*
*Galaxy Tab Serie verstößt ebenfalls nicht gegen Apple´s Designpatent!* 

Der High Court of England hat in einem Verfahren festgestellt, dass Samsung mit seiner Galaxy Tab Reihe nicht gegen Apple´s Design Patent verstößt. Als Begründung führte das Gericht 50 weitere Patente an, die bereits vor 2004 zum Patent angemeldet wurden. Somit sind die von Apple angeführten Beispiele schon präsent gewesen, bevor das iPad erschienen ist. Des Weiteren wurde auch festgehalten, dass "entscheidende" Unterschiede, in der Gestaltung der Oberfläche des Samsung Tablets zu finden seien. 

Quelle: heise online | Britisches Gericht: Samsungs Galaxy Tab keine Kopie des iPad
Urteilsbegründung(orig.): http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/Resources/JCO/Documents/Judgments/samsung-apple.pdf


MfG


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

interessant, das dabei endlich mal grenzen aufgeworfen werden. auch wenns mal wieder apple is, die im rampenlicht stehn. ich kann den verein zwar au ned ab, aber man muss sich ja auch dem fakt beugen, das sie ned allein so mies sin ^^


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Naja, dass hat ja nichts mit abkönnen zu tun. Vielmehr geht es um die Sache also das Patent und ich finde es persönlich gut, dass es "endlich" mal gerichtlich als Prior Art deklariert wurde und auch die Abweisung der restlichen drei Patente halte ich für begründet.  
Schade ist halt nur, dass dieses Urteil nur weisend und nicht bindend für andere Gerichte ist.

MfG


----------



## Ahab (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Sehr gut! Da wird ja geradezu ein Exempel statuiert! Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich andere Gerichte ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Diese Kinkerlitzchen-Patentiererei ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt in Sachen Innovationswillen. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass Apple mal so tief sinken würde, so wie sie sich immer dargestellt haben und dargestellt wurden. 

Den Patenttrollen muss endlich mal einer zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Juli 2012)

Gleich geht hier wieder der Apple Fan vs. Apple Hater Krieg los. 
Zum Glück hab ich frei, wird bestimmt ganz lustig. (Popcorn hol)

Übrigens eine gute User News, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben und Zeit für genommen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



john201050 schrieb:


> Gleich geht hier wieder der Apple Fan vs. Apple Hater Krieg los.
> Zum Glück hab ich frei, wird bestimmt ganz lustig. (Popcorn hol)


Ich möchte an dieser Stelle im Allgemeinen um eine sachliche Diskussion bitten, Danke! 



Ahab schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Da wird ja geradezu ein Exempel statuiert! Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich andere Gerichte ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Diese Kinkerlitzchen-Patentiererei ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt in Sachen Innovationswillen. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass Apple mal so tief sinken würde, so wie sie sich immer dargestellt haben und dargestellt wurden.
> 
> Den Patenttrollen muss endlich mal einer zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Endlich wurde das mal gerichtlich festgestellt. Insbesondere slide-to-unlock war zu offensichtlich prior art. Warum jedoch nur lassen Patentämter solche Patente zu?? Da muss sich dringend was ändern!


MfG


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

das meinte ich mit meiner aussage auch, das es gut is, das mal endlich wer hier grenzen aufzeigt, das man ned sinnlos alles patentieren kann. und wie ich eingangs schon sagte: nur weil apple immerwieder durch die medien geschleift wird, heissts ja ned, das alle anderen die guten sind ^^ deren dreck stinkt sicher genauso, nur glänzt er wohl ned so sehr 

also is das allgemein gut *find*


----------



## blackout24 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Aber Appel hat doch ALLLES erfunden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Und wieder erwähne ich das patentierte Rad und den Schneemann. 
Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist http://www.ipmenu.com/archive/AUI_2001100012.pdf
US inventor finally granted patent for snowman construction | Geek.com

Du kannst alles patentieren solange kein Patent darauf liegt. 
Darüber gab es genug "bierernste" "Diskussionen" hier.

Nice News. THX.


----------



## TempestX1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



Research schrieb:


> Du kannst alles patentieren solange kein Patent darauf liegt.
> Darüber gab es genug "bierernste" "Diskussionen" hier.
> 
> Nice News. THX.


Jep. Beim Patentamt in den VSvA kann man wirklich alles patentieren. Ob es allerdings bei Gericht Standhält ist eben eine andere Frage. Nur weil ein Patent erteilt wurde heißt es nicht das es auch gültig ist.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



Research schrieb:


> Und wieder erwähne ich das patentierte Rad und den Schneemann.
> Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist http://www.ipmenu.com/archive/AUI_2001100012.pdf
> US inventor finally granted patent for snowman construction | Geek.com
> 
> ...


Und das ist ein Punkt den ich sehr kritisch sehe. Dinge die es schon gibt und in der Praxis Anwendung finden, sollten nicht mehr patentierbar sein. Auch fände ich es gut, wenn die Vorabprüfungen von Patenten detaillierter ausfallen würde und nicht erst im Nachhinein, per kostintensive Gerichtsverfahren, festgestellt werden muss. Das wird dann zwar nicht 100%ig funktionieren aber in einem solch klaren Fall wie mit dem slide-to-unlock, würde sich das genauere Vorabverfahren rentieren.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Jep. Beim Patentamt in den VSvA kann man wirklich alles patentieren. Ob es allerdings bei Gericht Standhält ist eben eine andere Frage. Nur weil ein Patent erteilt wurde heißt es nicht das es auch gültig ist.


Siehe oben, da sollte man unbedingt ansetzen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



DaStash schrieb:


> genau so wie die anderen drei.


Das steht in deiner News aber anders. 

Slide-to-Unlock verstehe ich ja, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte Apple als erstes Multitouch, obwohl ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob es in dem abgelehnten Patent generell darum ging.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das steht in deiner News aber anders.
> 
> Slide-to-Unlock verstehe ich ja, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte Apple als erstes Multitouch, obwohl ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob es in dem abgelehnten Patent generell darum ging.


Damit beziehe ich mich auf die Ablehnung. Ist ein wenig missvertsändlich, stimmt. //geändert 

MfG


----------



## Jackhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Appel hat sie den Begriff "Multitouch" sichern lassen und es zum Patent angemeldet, um genau zu sein die "pitch 2 zoom" geste.
Die Technick hinter Multitouch wurde schon gut 20 Jahre vor dem Ei-dings Erfunden! 
Appel Erfindet nichts, sie klauen auch nur bei anderen  Sind aber...  ich sag mal, Schlau, es zu Patentieren lassen.


----------



## fire2002de (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Da wird ja geradezu ein Exempel statuiert! Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich andere Gerichte ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Diese Kinkerlitzchen-Patentiererei ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt in Sachen Innovationswillen. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass Apple mal so tief sinken würde, so wie sie sich immer dargestellt haben und dargestellt wurden.
> 
> Den Patenttrollen muss endlich mal einer zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


  und du solltest mal weiter überlegen als dein anti apple gefassel.....

das patenstsystem ist das woran sich das gericht auch zuhalten hat also wenn am System nichts passiert kannste das Urteil so oder so vergessen.
gz herr Forentroll.....

b2T:

finde es gut das es "lächerliche patente" gibt und somit vielleicht mal etwas in Bewegung gesetzt wird das das patensystem zweifeln lässt aber nicht planlos umstürzen.
die leute sollen ihr zeug schützen auch wenn sie nicht die Erfinder sind sondern die patentierter aber viel mehr soll es im anständigen Rahmen stattfinden! 

vielleicht rollt der Stein ja auch England los... dann wären die wenigstens zu etwas gut... -.- 

einem einzelnen etwas zu verweigern bringt gar nichts wenn dann musst du dir schon alle großen auf einmal holen....

@DaStash
schön News, sehr ausführlich ^^


----------



## Memphys (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



fire2002de schrieb:


> und du solltest mal weiter überlegen als dein anti apple gefassel.....
> 
> das patenstsystem ist das woran sich das gericht auch zuhalten hat also wenn am System nichts passiert kannste das Urteil so oder so vergessen.
> gz herr Forentroll.....
> ...



Das Gericht hat sich daran zu halten wenn die Patente begründet sind... ein Patent aufs Telefon von Alexander Graham Bell wäre berechtigt, ein Patent auf ein "rechteckiges Smartphone mit abgerundeten Ecken und einem runden Knopf unterhalb des Displays" (Design-"Patent" (grad vergessen wies richtig heißt) von Apple aufs iPhone) ist nicht berechtigt, weil es einfach normal ist das Handys rechteckig mit abgerundeten Ecken sind. Über den runden Knopf kann man sich streiten, ich behaupte der steht nur drin weils sonst selbst in den USA nicht durchgekommen wär


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Könnten wir das mit dem Designpatent schön langsam mal lassen?
Wenn man nicht kapieren will, dass dadurch kein anderer gehindert wird, seine Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, solange er einen von sechs Punkten nicht erfüllt, muss man es nicht ständig raus schreien. 

Danke.


----------



## TempestX1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Heir was neues
heise online | Britisches Gericht: Samsungs Galaxy Tab keine Kopie des iPad


----------



## NetXSR (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Eeeeendlich mal gute Neuigkeiten


----------



## Citynomad (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Interessant zu sehen, dass man in Großbritannien dazu in der Lage ist sein Hirn zu nutzen und Fakten und Logik anzuerkennen. Anders als an deutschen und amerikanischen Gerichten.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, dass man in  Großbritannien dazu in der Lage ist sein Hirn zu nutzen und Fakten und  Logik anzuerkennen. Anders als an deutschen und amerikanischen  Gerichten.


 
GB war ja auch schon immer eine Händler und Seefahrer-Nation. Die lassen  sich nicht gerne vorschreiben was sie verkaufen dürfen und was nicht,  siehe auch Opium-kriege, Tea-Party...

Und nein Nailgun, auf dem Geschmack-Bullshit den Apple hat kann man  einfach zu gut drauf rumreiten. Mehr Angriffsfläche bietet selbst AMDs  Bulldozer nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

Also ist dir anscheinend nicht klar, dass ein schwarzer Rahmen und/oder ungleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken reichen, um nicht verklagt zu werden? 

Es muss nicht alles gleich aussehen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" Patent und noch mehr!*

Hier ein kleines, themennahes Update (Danke für den Link Tempest).:

*[UPDATE, 09.07.2012]* 
*Galaxy Tab Serie verstößt ebenfalls nicht gegen Apple´s Designpatent!*
Der High Court of England hat in einem Verfahren festgestellt, dass Samsung mit seiner Galaxy Tab Reihe nicht gegen Apple´s Design Patent verstößt. Als Begründung führte das Gericht 50 weitere Patente an, die bereits vor 2004 zum Patent angemeldet wurden. Somit sind die von Apple angeführten Beispiele schon präsent gewesen, bevor das iPad erschienen ist. Des Weiteren wurde auch festgehalten, dass "entscheidende" Unterschiede, in der Gestaltung der Oberfläche des Samsung Tablets zu finden seien. 

Quelle: heise online | Britisches Gericht: Samsungs Galaxy Tab keine Kopie des iPad

---

Eigene Meinung:
Somit wurde nun endlich, bzw. mal wieder, festgestellt, dass Apple´s Designpatent von der Sache her nicht schützenswert ist, zumindestens die meisten beschriebenen Punkte darauf. Und wie ein Mitdiskutant oft wiederholend hinweist, reicht ja schon ein Punkt der nicht erfüllt ist, damit es ungültig wird. Laut Gericht wurden nun gleich mehrere Punkte aufgezeigt, welche dazu geführt haben, dass das Patent auf das iPad Design nicht anerkannt wird, jedenfalls in GB.. In jedem Fall geht dieses Urteil inhaltlich und sachlich in die richtige Richtung. Dieser Patentirrsinn muss einfach mal gestoppt werden.





Citynomad schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, dass man in Großbritannien dazu in der Lage ist sein Hirn zu nutzen und Fakten und Logik anzuerkennen. Anders als an deutschen und amerikanischen Gerichten.


Jep, bei den amerikanischen Gerichten kann ich es ja ein Stück weit verstehen. Die wollen halt ihre Firmen/Märkte schützen aber die Deutschen??? Wie schon öfters gesagt, die Entscheidung des Gerichtes zeugt m. M. n. von sachlicher Unkenntnis. Das man es anders und sachlich richtig sehen kann, haben nun mehr die Niederlande und GB deutlich aufgezeigt.



Research schrieb:


> Und nein Nailgun, auf dem Geschmack-Bullshit den Apple hat kann man einfach zu gut drauf rumreiten.


Jep, weil man permanent mit diesem Patentirrsinn konfrontiert wird. Das nächste große Ding werden dann die Ultrabooks, ich sehe es schon kommen. Pöse Keilform. 



MfG


----------



## wheeler (10. Juli 2012)

Das sagen die in England,aber KEIN Gericht in den USA wird gegen Apple ,Made in USA, zu deren Nachteil entscheiden .


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" und "Design" Patent!*

Jep, wahrscheinlich hast du "leider" Recht. Die schützen ihre Märkte und Firmen aber warum dann beispielsweise in Deutschland??

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" & "Design" Patent!*

Am geilsten ist die Begründung des Richters zum Designentschluss.

"Die Galaxy Tablets zeichnen sich nicht durch das gleiche Understatement  und die extreme Einfachheit der iPads aus. Sie sind einfach nicht so  cool."

 Jo dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Samsung Wins U.K. Apple Ruling Over


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock" & "Design" Patent!*

Haha, gute Begründung. Nichts ist so cool wie Apple...
In jedem Fall ist das mal ein Erkennungsunterschied, ich frage mich nur waurm das bei dem 3 Meter Test im Duisburger Gericht nicht aufgefallen ist?!? Die Richterin hätte doch mit dem iPad viel cooler aussehen müssen, als mit dem G-Tab?! 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, wahrscheinlich hast du "leider" Recht. Die schützen ihre Märkte und Firmen aber warum dann beispielsweise in Deutschland??
> 
> MfG


Da müsste es ja eigentlich in der Republik Samsung ja besser für Samsung laufen, sieht aber nicht so aus. ;D

Es haben sich wirklich schon 50 andere das Design vom iPad sichern lassen?
Dass sowas überhaupt möglich ist. Das muss man natürlich aufs schärfste verurteilen.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide to unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also ist dir anscheinend nicht klar, dass ein schwarzer Rahmen und/oder ungleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken reichen, um nicht verklagt zu werden?  []



Ich hoffe die Autoindustrie/Fahrradhersteller bleiben cool.

Oh verdammt, die sind auch "keilförmig" mit runden Ecken.



Nailgun schrieb:


> []Es haben sich wirklich schon 50 andere das Design vom iPad sichern lassen?
> Dass sowas überhaupt möglich ist. Das muss man natürlich aufs schärfste verurteilen.


 
Wundert mich auch.Aber ganz nach dem Motto:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Patenttrolle

Was dadurch an Kosten (für den Steuerzahler) verursacht wird. Ganz zu schweigen durch fehlende Steuereinnahmen...


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide to unlock & Design" Patent*



Research schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Autoindustrie/Fahrradhersteller bleiben cool.
> 
> Oh verdammt, die sind auch "keilförmig" mit runden Ecken.


Ich denke am schwersten wird es die Keilindustrie treffen. 

@Nailgun
Tja so ist das eben, wenn viele Punkte die Apple in das Design Patent mit aufgenommen hat, schon vorher existierten, in der Praxis und somit auch schon in anderen Patenten beschrieben wurden. Im Prinzip zeigt doch das Urteil sehr schön auf, dass auch in diesem Fall wieder Apple das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat und das somit auch nicht schützenswert ist. 

MfG


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide to unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke am schwersten wird es die Keilindustrie treffen.  []


 
Und kein Gersten-Saft mehr. Die Republik nüchtern und auf der Suche nach Ersatztreibstoff. Oha, Treibstoff...


Mache Formen können nur sehr schwer bis nicht abgeändert werden. Besonders bei der Bedienung und Ergonomie. Guck nur mal runter, im 20°Winkel. Oder gerade aus.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide to unlock & Design" Patent*



Research schrieb:


> Mache Formen können nur sehr schwer bis nicht abgeändert werden. Besonders bei der Bedienung und Ergonomie. Guck nur mal runter, im 20°Winkel. Oder gerade aus.


Eben, die sind durch ihre Nutzung und den aktuellen technischen Bedingungen vorgegeben. Genauso wie eine Fernbedienung keine spitzen, sondern abgerundete Ecken hat, weil es halt ergonomischer ist. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, richtig. Tablets können ja nicht anders aussehen. 

Bei Smartphones und TVs sieht ja auch alles gleich aus, was Anderes ist ja auch nicht möglich. 

@DaStash
Deine Meinung ist also, dass 50 andere Design Patente schützenswert sind, aber das von Apple nicht.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig. Tablets können ja nicht anders aussehen.
> 
> Bei Smartphones und TVs sieht ja auch alles gleich aus, was Anderes ist ja auch nicht möglich.


Ich weiß gar nicht was du jetzt hast. Das Gericht hat doch festgestellt das es "entscheidend" anders/unterschiedlich aussieht.  Und ja, dass trifft auch auf viele andere Tablets zu, da hast du Recht.  


> @DaStash
> Deine Meinung ist also, dass 50 andere Design Patente schützenswert sind, aber das von Apple nicht.


Ähm nö, wo hab ich das geschrieben? Es zeigt eben auf das es das schon gab. Ob die anderen Patente in den Punkten schützenswert sind oder nicht beurteile ich gar nicht. Es geht nur um den Punkt, dass es das schon gab und das hat das Gericht auch genau so festgestellt, mehr nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig. Tablets können ja nicht anders aussehen. []


 
Welche Form sollen sie denn haben?
Rund?
Quadratisch?
Dreieck?
Trapez?

Sie sehen halt aus wie eine Zeitungsseite, Buchseite, Bildschirm...


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Research schrieb:


> Welche Form sollen sie denn haben?
> Rund?
> Quadratisch?
> Dreieck?
> ...


 In jedem Fall lieber nicht keilförmig... 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was du jetzt hast. Das Gericht hat doch festgestellt das es "entscheidend" anders/unterschiedlich aussieht.  Und ja, dass trifft auch auf viele andere Tablets zu, da hast du Recht.
> 
> Ähm nö, wo hab ich das geschrieben? Es zeigt eben auf das es das schon gab. Ob die anderen Patente in den Punkten schützenswert sind oder nicht beurteile ich gar nicht. Es geht nur um den Punkt, dass es das schon gab und das hat das Gericht auch genau so festgestellt, mehr nicht.
> 
> MfG


Wie man an dem Zitat darunter schön sehen kann, sind anscheinend manche wirklich der Meinung, dass ein Tablet sämtliche Punkte des Geschmacksmusters haben muss, da es sonst kein Tablet sein kann. 

Das Gericht hat auch festgestellt, dass Apple cooler als Samsung ist und wir können uns gerne darauf festlegen. 


Research schrieb:


> Welche Form sollen sie denn haben?
> Rund?
> Quadratisch?
> Dreieck?
> ...


Ich sollte mir die Erklärung wohl wirklich in die Sig schreiben.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Nun, ein Tablet: Rechteckig, dem 16:10 nicht unähnlich, flach, runde Kanten und Ecken, wie eine DVD-Hülle. Knöpfe an den Seiten und der Front, wie ein Gameboy oder ein Handy... Dazu eine schwarze Bildschirmbegrenzung, möglichst dünn. So stelle ich mir ein Tablet vor.

Wie sollte es sonst sein? Es ist ein Handy ohne Tastatur. Ein Touchdisplay mit integriertem PC (Handy). Oder ein Netbook nur als Bildschirm.

Irgendwie sieht ein Tablet nach nem Küchenbrett aus. Genauer: Es ist 1 zu 1 ein Küchenbrett.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ne, zumindest meine Küchenbretter haben keine Knöpfe. 

Das Design Patent umfasst sechs Punkte, welche aber nicht ein Tablet, sondern das iPad beschrieben. Es sollte also wohl nicht unmöglich sein, einen dieser Punkte nicht zu erfüllen, oder?
Das Iconia Tab und das Playbook haben das ja auch geschafft und das von Sony sieht gleich anders aus. 

Für mich persönlich reicht ein anderes Seitenverhältnis nicht aus. 
Wenn jetzt z.B. Phillips ihre 21:9 TVs im Monolith Design von Sony baut, werden die ziemlich sicher Post von Sony bekommen. Das ist aber nicht mal notwendig, da man, obwohl genauso wenig Platz wie bei einem Tablet vorhanden ist, es trotzdem schafft, die TVs unterschiedlich zu designen. 
Eine andere Rückseite ist für mich auch uninteressant, da es mir auch egal ist, wie mein TV von hinten aussieht. 
Ich schau mir ja auch nicht die Rückseite von meinem iPad an.

Wenn allerdings alles erlaubt ist, werden sich andere Hersteller weiterhin beim Marktführer orientieren und das schmälert natürlich die Auswahl bezüglich Optik. 
Bei Smartphones klappt das ja meistens auch ohne Probleme, dass sie komplett unterschiedlich aussehen, wie man beim RAZR schön sehen kann.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

begrabt doch endlich diese "Patentkriege".. 99% die hier schreiben haben sowieso keine Ahnung vom Patentrecht und können das gar nicht Objektiv bewerten...
man kann auch ein rundes Tablet machen, wäre auch schon eine Lösung gewesen.. wäre ja nicht so schwierig lol..


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ne, zumindest meine Küchenbretter haben keine Knöpfe.
> 
> Das Design Patent umfasst sechs Punkte, welche aber nicht ein Tablet, sondern das iPad beschrieben. Es sollte also wohl nicht unmöglich sein, einen dieser Punkte nicht zu erfüllen, oder?
> Das Iconia Tab und das Playbook haben das ja auch geschafft und das von Sony sieht gleich anders aus.


 Nur weil Apple nicht dagegen klagt, heißt das nicht das sie nicht im gleichen Maße dagegen verstoßen. DU hast es ja selber schon einmal gesagt, Sie verglagen nur unmittelbare Konkurrenten und keine Unternehmen die Ihnen nicht gefährlich werden könnten. Folglich lässt sich dieser Rückschluss nicht ziehen. 


> Für mich persönlich reicht ein anderes Seitenverhältnis nicht aus.
> Wenn jetzt z.B. Phillips ihre 21:9 TVs im Monolith Design von Sony baut, werden die ziemlich sicher Post von Sony bekommen. Das ist aber nicht mal notwendig, da man, obwohl genauso wenig Platz wie bei einem Tablet vorhanden ist, es trotzdem schafft, die TVs unterschiedlich zu designen.
> Eine andere Rückseite ist für mich auch uninteressant, da es mir auch egal ist, wie mein TV von hinten aussieht.
> Ich schau mir ja auch nicht die Rückseite von meinem iPad an.


 Das Problem ist doch, dass das Patent an sich Eigenschaften aufweist die gar nicht schützenswert sind, wie ja auch das Gericht aktuell festgestellt hat. Von daher soll man das doch bitte erst einmal konkreter machen und dann kann man auch sagen, ja, sie haben gegen alle Punkte verstoßen. Defakto haben Sie das ja jetzt nicht, da ja einige Punkte vorab schon bestanden, womit man dann folglich auch nicht dagegen verstoßen kann. 


> Wenn allerdings alles erlaubt ist, werden sich andere Hersteller weiterhin beim Marktführer orientieren und das schmälert natürlich die Auswahl bezüglich Optik.
> Bei Smartphones klappt das ja meistens auch ohne Probleme, dass sie komplett unterschiedlich aussehen, wie man beim RAZR schön sehen kann.


Keine Ahnung was da komplett unterschiedlich ist. Von Vorne sehen sie im Prinzip alle gleich aus, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, genauso wie bei Tablets. Und wenn man mal beispielsweise das G-Tab weiß und das iPad gleichzeitig miteinander verglichen hat, stellt man auch sehr schnell fest wie unterschiedlich sie sind. Format, Material, Farbgebung, Logo, Größe, Gewicht, Oberfläche etc.. und genau das hat das Gericht ja auch festgestellt, dass es "entscheidende" Unterschiede gibt.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> man kann auch ein rundes Tablet machen, wäre auch schon eine Lösung gewesen.. wäre ja nicht so schwierig lol..


Klar, man kann auch einfach das Geld gleich verbrennen, hat dann den gleichen Effekt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es logisch ist, seine Hauptkonkurrenten schädigen zu wollen und nicht, dass sie nur diese verklagen. Irgend einen kleineren Hersteller haben sie auch verklagt, sind damit aber nicht durch gekommen. 

Deiner Aussage nach dürfte man ja eigentlich schon Plagiate bei uns verkaufen, denn so ziemlich jedes Produkt besteht aus Dingen, die es vorher schon gab.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Als das Aussehen der Beiden ist schon unterschiedlich. Das Zubehör, das war 1:1 kopiert. Da war wirklich nur die Farbe und das Logo anders.


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Endlich mal Richter, die nicht Blind nach irgendwas richten, sondern mit Menschenverstand!


----------



## Intelfan (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Endlich! Endlich tut sich mal was im Patenttrollwahn von Big Apple.. Sehr sympatischer Mensch der Richter


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Deiner Aussage nach dürfte man ja eigentlich schon Plagiate bei uns verkaufen, denn so ziemlich jedes Produkt besteht aus Dingen, die es vorher schon gab.


Nö, so sehe ich das nicht. Geht es um Innovation bin ich ja grundsätzlich dafür diese schützen zu können. Die Frage ist doch ob das auf das Designpatent von Apple zutrifft? Ich sage nein und der Richter bestätigt das. Hier wurden Dinge patentiert, die es so schon gab und deren Gestaltung den aktuellen technischen Bedingungen unterliegt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2012)

Schön langsam sollten sich manche mal festlegen, was sie überhaupt sagen wollen. 

Muss ein Tablet bauartbedingt so aussehen, wie es im Design Patent beschrieben wird?
Ja? Dann sind alle anderen Plagiate und gehören vom Markt. 
Nein? Dann ist das Design Patent kein Problem. 

Wenn Apple das Patent aber nicht durch bekommt, weil es gewisse andere Patente dafür schon gibt, haben sie halt Pech gehabt. 
Sobald man aber die Entscheidung des Gerichts für richtig befindet, gesteht man Apple die Rechte für deren Patente zu, denn sie wurde ja wegen anderen Patenten so gefällt.


----------



## TempestX1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Muss ein Tablet bauartbedingt so aussehen, wie es im Design Patent beschrieben wird?
> Ja? Dann sind alle anderen Plagiate und gehören vom Markt.
> Nein? Dann ist das Design Patent kein Problem.


 Also müssten die macher von StarTrek gegen Apple klagen wegen Designklau da sie erster waren (allerdings ohne Patent)?


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Research schrieb:


> Das Zubehör, das war 1:1 kopiert. Da war wirklich nur die Farbe und das Logo anders.


Naja. Ich habe das mal genau verglichen. Von 1zu1 Kopie kann keine Rede sein, da sind sie im Detail zu unterschiedlich. Eine leichte, oiberflächig betrachtete Ähnlichkeit ist aber schon vorhanden, dass stimmt.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schön langsam sollten sich manche mal festlegen, was sie überhaupt sagen wollen.
> 
> Muss ein Tablet bauartbedingt so aussehen, wie es im Design Patent beschrieben wird?
> Ja? Dann sind alle anderen Plagiate und gehören vom Markt.
> ...


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, von daher muss man sich auch nicht entscheiden, wie ich finde. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, dass hat ja nichts mit abkönnen zu tun. Vielmehr geht es um die Sache also das Patent und ich finde es persönlich gut, dass es "endlich" mal gerichtlich als Prior Art deklariert wurde und auch die Abweisung der restlichen drei Patente halte ich für begründet.
> Schade ist halt nur, dass dieses Urteil nur weisend und nicht bindend für andere Gerichte ist.
> 
> MfG


 Wird auch endlich mal Zeit, das man nicht einfach auf Grundlage derart fragwürdiger "Patente" entscheidet, und einen in die Pfanne haut, sondern erst mal schaut, ob die Patente überhaupt bestand haben/rechtens sind. Das wurde nämlich in den meisten (allen?) Fällen, in denen Aplle gewonnen hat NICHT gemacht....

Ansonsten echt gut geschriebene News 

Sieht man hier einen Anwärter für den News-Schreiber July? 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Endlich wurde das mal gerichtlich festgestellt. Insbesondere slide-to-unlock war zu offensichtlich prior art. Warum jedoch nur lassen Patentämter solche Patente zu?? Da muss sich dringend was ändern!


 Ja, da muss man sich schon an den Kopf fassen.... VOR ALLEM! Das so viele Gerichte erst gar nicht prüfen, ob die Patente statthaft sind, obwohl Zweifel bestehen, UND man auch weiß, das Patentämter die reinsten Durchwinkbuden geworden sind, was ne Schande ist..... Eigentlich sollte man die Staaten/Patentämter dafür verklagen, dass sie ihre Arbeit nicht richtig machen... 



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Jep. Beim Patentamt in den VSvA kann man wirklich alles patentieren. Ob es allerdings bei Gericht Standhält ist eben eine andere Frage. Nur weil ein Patent erteilt wurde heißt es nicht das es auch gültig ist.


 Ja und DAS IST KRANK, weil du damit kleine und selbst mittlere Firmen einfach platt machst.... Die können sich so einen Rechtsstreit nicht leisten.... UND man muss auch immer dazu sagen, das die sich halt die besten Anwälte leisten können, die dann die Richter versuchen zu manipulieren, was am Ende dazu führen kann, das man kein Recht bekommt, obwohl man Recht hat...



Nailgun schrieb:


> Slide-to-Unlock verstehe ich ja, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte Apple als erstes Multitouch, obwohl ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob es in dem abgelehnten Patent generell darum ging.


 Hatten Sie nicht... Multitouch ist eine Jahre/Jahrzehnte alte Erfindung/Entwicklung, die es in Prototypen usw schon sehr lange gab. Apple war nur dazu in der Lage, einen Fertiger! zu finden, der die Technik soweit miniaturisiert, das es eben in ein Handy passt UND dabei nicht zu teuer wird...

Das ist eh so nen Punkt. Bis auf ihre CPU/GPU entwickeln die nichts selbst, und da haben Sie ja früher (oder doch auch noch heute?) von Samsung die Sachen bezogen... Die gehen raus in die Wirtschaft und machen große Einkaufstour, wobei teilweise eben noch Wünsche geäußert werden, die dann die Hersteller erfüllen. Apple macht nur ein Checkheft und eben eine Bauanleitung, die Sie dann an Foxxcon geben, die das zusammenbauen. Apple ist praktisch ein Designer, und teilweise auch Entwickler, weil Sie die Randbedingungen vorgeben, aber wirklich die Sachen an sich entwickeln Sie nicht. Dazu ist Apple gar nicht in der Lage. Sie haben ja auch selbst gar keine Produktionsstätten. Die kaufen sich einfach nur ein....

Und jetzt ratet mal, warum es Ähnlichkeiten gibt... Ist doch klar, wenn Apple und XY von der gleichen Firma z.B. Displays kaufen, dass die dann ähnlich (sogar gleich) sind.... usw usw.

Gerade Multitouch ist dafür halt ein Beispiel. Schon LANGE! bekannt usw. nur eben nicht für Mobilegeräte nutzbar. Die Technik entwickelt sich weiter, es wird Nutzbar, Apple ist am Zahn der Zeit und bringt das halt, weil eine Firma in der Lage ist das zu bauen. Wenn jetzt Firma XY eben auch zu dieser Firma geht und sagt: "Du gib mir mal auch ein paar deiner Displays", dann ist das doch keine Rechtsverletzung gegen Apple.... 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ne, zumindest meine Küchenbretter haben keine Knöpfe.
> 
> Das Design Patent umfasst sechs Punkte, welche aber nicht ein Tablet, sondern das iPad beschrieben. Es sollte also wohl nicht unmöglich sein, einen dieser Punkte nicht zu erfüllen, oder?
> Das Iconia Tab und das Playbook haben das ja auch geschafft und das von Sony sieht gleich anders aus.
> ...


 Nailgun, das Problem! ist, das Apple seine "Patente" so schwammig formuliert, das Sie eben immer angewendet werden können, wenn man es darauf anlegt. So was sollte nach deutschem Patentrecht eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein, zumal da eh nur ein Geschmacksmuster und kein Patent möglich sein sollte, aber lassen wir den Punkt mal außen vor.

Apple müsste eben Rand, Abrundung der Ecken, und Seitenverhältnis GENAU! beschreiben, wobei auch die Anordnung der Knöpfe usw usw. GENAU! beschrieben werden müssten, und erst wenn alle, oder fast alle Punkte erfüllt sind, wäre das Patent verletzt. 2mm länger oder breiter wäre dann halt schon nicht mehr eine Rechtsverletzung, wobei man bei so Sachen wie Tablets eben schon sagen muss, dass da gilt Form follows Function... Gewisse Dinge sind einfach nur sehr sehr schwer anders zu machen. Ein schmaler Rand ist z.B. meiner Meinung nach nicht schützenswert, da man eigentlich eh immer versucht keinen zusätzlichen Rand beim Display zu haben, außer eben den Rahmen des Gehäuses. Es ist einfach nur totes Material, das keiner will/brauch. Wenn der Rand jetzt ne Vertiefung hätte, um das Pad besser greifen zu können, DAS wäre z.B. durchaus als Punkt für ein Patent anführbar, aber einfach das Aussehen eines  Displays, was eben nur schlichtweg von einem x beliebigen Displayhersteller eingekauft wird, und wo man sich schlicht an die Designvorhaben eben dieses Herstellers halten muss ist nicht schützenswert. Die Sache wurde von diesem Hersteller ja schon erfunden und eben nicht patentiert. Damit ist es auch nicht mehr schützenswert. 

Nur echte 1:1 Kopien, oder nur skalierte 1:1 Kopien sind zu unterbinden, alles andere kannste nicht machen, weil ein Tablet auch einfach viel zu wenig Designmöglichkeiten bietet, und eben sehr viel einfach durch die verwendete Technik vorgegeben ist. Es gibt halt einfach Standardgrößen bei Displays, und nicht nur das, es gibt auch Stadarddesigns bei Displays usw, die dann die Randbedingungen für die Verwendung bestimmen, und da eben 80% eines Tablets/Smartphones das Display ist, unterliegt man eben diesen Standards, an die man sich halten muss. Klar, dass dann SEHR große Ähnlichkeiten heraus kommen...

Wenn ich ne Schulklasse sag, Sie sollen eine Leiter bauen, dann werden die Leitern auch alle sehr ähnlich aussehen, wenn Sie nur die gleichen Grundelemente zur Verfügung haben. 



Research schrieb:


> Als das Aussehen der Beiden ist schon unterschiedlich. Das Zubehör, das war 1:1 kopiert. Da war wirklich nur die Farbe und das Logo anders.


 Und auch hier die Frage, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es wohl keine 1:1 Kopie sein wird, ist das Zubehör eine Eigenentwicklung von Apple, oder haben die das einfach nur irgendwo eingekauft, was auch jeder andere machen kann?

Wen letzteres, wovon ich ausgehe, dann wäre selbst eine "1:1" Kopie nur mit anderem Logo kein Problem, da eben keine Rechte verletzt wurden. Man hat sich halt einfach etwas dazu gekauft und gut ist. Das ist doch heutzutage völlig normal, das man Produktteile von anderen Firmen einkauft, einfach weil man gar nicht die Möglichkeit hat alles selbst zu entwickeln, und schon gar nicht alles selbst zu produzieren, das wäre im hösten Grade ineffizient und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Nailgun, das Problem! ist, das Apple seine "Patente" so schwammig formuliert, das Sie eben immer angewendet werden können, wenn man es darauf anlegt. So was sollte nach deutschem Patentrecht eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein, zumal da eh nur ein Geschmacksmuster und kein Patent möglich sein sollte, aber lassen wir den Punkt mal außen vor.


 Absolut richtig und es geht schon wieder weiter, siehe Macbook Air Patent.^^


> Apple müsste eben Rand, Abrundung der Ecken, und Seitenverhältnis GENAU! beschreiben, wobei auch die Anordnung der Knöpfe usw usw. GENAU! beschrieben werden müssten, und erst wenn alle, oder fast alle Punkte erfüllt sind, wäre das Patent verletzt. 2mm länger oder breiter wäre dann halt schon nicht mehr eine Rechtsverletzung, wobei man bei so Sachen wie Tablets eben schon sagen muss, dass da gilt Form follows Function...


Genau! Technische und schützenswerte Innovationen möge man doch bitte etwas konkreter beschreiben, dann gäbe es auch überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten in der Deutung solcher Patente. Das Design-Patent ist schon relativ dreist, in der Beschreibung, da es mehr als oberflächig gehalten ist. Aber wie gesagt, dass Schlimme ist ja nicht nur das Unternehmen solche Patente einreichen, sondern das diese ohne Kontrolle einfach durchgewunken werden.^^


> Gewisse Dinge sind einfach nur sehr sehr schwer anders zu machen. Ein schmaler Rand ist z.B. meiner Meinung nach nicht schützenswert, da man eigentlich eh immer versucht keinen zusätzlichen Rand beim Display zu haben, außer eben den Rahmen des Gehäuses. Es ist einfach nur totes Material, das keiner will/brauch. Wenn der Rand jetzt ne Vertiefung hätte, um das Pad besser greifen zu können, DAS wäre z.B. durchaus als Punkt für ein Patent anführbar, aber einfach das Aussehen eines Displays, was eben nur schlichtweg von einem x beliebigen Displayhersteller eingekauft wird, und wo man sich schlicht an die Designvorhaben eben dieses Herstellers halten muss ist nicht schützenswert. Die Sache wurde von diesem Hersteller ja schon erfunden und eben nicht patentiert. Damit ist es auch nicht mehr schützenswert.


 Genau so ist es aber dafür müsste man das Patentrecht überarbeiten, so das erst einmal eine Vorabprüfung vorhanden sein muss um möglichst auszuschließen, dass ein Patent zu Unrecht anerkannt wird. Die Frage ist nur ob das gewollt ist, schließlich gibt es ja durchaus locale Interessen nationale Unternehmen zu schützen.^^ 


> Und auch hier die Frage, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es wohl keine 1:1 Kopie sein wird, ist das Zubehör eine Eigenentwicklung von Apple, oder haben die das einfach nur irgendwo eingekauft, was auch jeder andere machen kann?
> 
> Wen letzteres, wovon ich ausgehe, dann wäre selbst eine "1:1" Kopie nur mit anderem Logo kein Problem, da eben keine Rechte verletzt wurden. Man hat sich halt einfach etwas dazu gekauft und gut ist. Das ist doch heutzutage völlig normal, das man Produktteile von anderen Firmen einkauft, einfach weil man gar nicht die Möglichkeit hat alles selbst zu entwickeln, und schon gar nicht alles selbst zu produzieren, das wäre im hösten Grade ineffizient und Geldverschwendung.


Gute Frage. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. 

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Was ist eigentlich aus FaceTime geworden? Apple hatte ja damals gerade so getan, als hätten sie gerade die Video-Telefonie erfunden. Scheint irgendwie peinlich in der Versenkung verschwunden zusein. War mal das Thema überhaupt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

War ja klar, dass das passiert, da Facetime den großen Nachteil mitsichbringt nur über Wlan zu funktionieren. Wobei ich gelesen hatte, dass das jetzt wohl auch per UMTS gehen soll?!

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Es gibt wohl Apps die vorgaukeln man wäre im WLan, aber ich denke nicht das das legal ist bzw ohne Jailbreak funktioniert.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Echt? Interessant! 
Aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das wohl dann "offiziell" gehen soll, bei Vodafone oder so.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

@Skysnake
Bei der Sache bezüglich Multitouch habe ich mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht, dass sie es erfunden haben, sondern dass sie die ersten Smartphones damit hatten. 

Dass bei den meisten (allen) Verfahren, bei denen Apple gewonnen hat, die Patente nicht geprüft wurden, hätte ich schon gerne irgendwie belegt, denn außer dem Design und dem Slide-to-Unlock Patent fällt mir nichts ein. 

Ich kann deine Meinung dazu schon verstehen, nur würde es deiner Aussage nach ausreichen, wenn ein Tablet um ein paar Millimeter länger ist, um nicht als Plagiat durch zu gehen, auch wenn der Rest exakt gleich wäre. 
So etwas sollte einfach nicht möglich sein. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja folgende Frage beantworten. 
Muss ein Tablet einen Rahmen mit Metalloptik und gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken haben?
Ich sehe nämlich bauartbedingt dafür keine Notwendigkeit. 

@DaStash
FaceTime klappt auch über 3G.

Wenn man nur innovative Dinge patentieren lassen und kein anderer sie dann nutzen darf, gäbe es kein Android.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Bei der Sache bezüglich Multitouch habe ich mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht, dass sie es erfunden haben, sondern dass sie die ersten Smartphones damit hatten.
> 
> Dass bei den meisten (allen) Verfahren, bei denen Apple gewonnen hat, die Patente nicht geprüft wurden, hätte ich schon gerne irgendwie belegt, denn außer dem Design und dem Slide-to-Unlock Patent fällt mir nichts ein.


Mir wäre kein Prozess bekannt, in dem die Rechtmäßigkeit der Patente geprüft wurde. Insbesondere bei denen in D war dies meines Wissens nach nicht der Fall und wurde auch klar so herausgestellt.



> Ich kann deine Meinung dazu schon verstehen, nur würde es deiner Aussage nach ausreichen, wenn ein Tablet um ein paar Millimeter länger ist, um nicht als Plagiat durch zu gehen, auch wenn der Rest exakt gleich wäre.
> So etwas sollte einfach nicht möglich sein.


Ein Plagiat bezieht sich zwar auch auf die äußere Erscheinungsform, muss darin aber nicht begrenzt sein. Insbesondere der innere Aufbau kann ja auch geschützt sein. Da muss man aber dann eben schauen, ob dies überhaupt durch Apple schützbar ist, da Sie die Dinge eben nur einkaufen. 

Wenn man es mal krass auf die Spitze treibt, will sich Apple patentieren lassen, wie man aus Legosteinen einen quadratischen Turm baut. Das ist halt die Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich sein soll, da es einfach aus der Sache heraus sich trivial löst.



> Vielleicht kannst du mir ja folgende Frage beantworten.
> Muss ein Tablet einen Rahmen mit Metalloptik und gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken haben?
> Ich sehe nämlich bauartbedingt dafür keine Notwendigkeit.




Rahmen mit Metalloptik
Eher nicht, man muss allerdings aufpassen, in wie weit dort eben wieder Teile von anderen Herstellern eingekauft werden, die das halt einfach aus welchen Gründen auch immer so vorsehen. Stabilität kann z.B. ein Grund sein. Mir ist leider nicht bekannt, ob der Rand wirklich aus metal ist oder nicht.
Btw. was meint ihr eigentlich mit "Metallrand" meint ihr damit den Teil des Gehäuses, den man halt von oben sieht? Wenn ja, wie soll man sonst die Sachen miteinander verbinden? Man braucht ja eine Umrandung für die Verbindung auf der einen Seite, und als Schutz für die Kante des Displays auf der anderen Seite. Diese Art der Formgebung erachte ich als recht natürlich.




gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken
Ja, das ist schon sehr sinnig. Man hat abgerundete Ecken bei Mobiltelefonen schon seit Jahrzehnten in mehr oder weniger stark abgewandelter form. Da ist absolut nichts neues und nichts innovatives dabei. Daher nicht schützenswert. Zudem ist es absolut logisch, keine spitzen Kanten bei so einem Gerät zu haben. Das die Sache symmetrisch ist, hat auch durchaus seinen Sinn, da es so keine rolle spielt, wie rum man das Gerät hält. Eine "pivot" funktion ist bei einem derartigen Gerät eh sehr schlüssig. Darauf kommt jeder Zweite von der Straße, wenn er die Aufgabe hat, sich ein paar Gedanken darüber zu machen.


Sprich es fehlt einfach die Schöpfungshöhe. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie allgemein die "Patente" von Apple gehalten sind. Aber nur durch das allgemein halten der "Patente" können Sie diese erst gegen ihre Konkurrenz einsetzen. Das ist halt der springende Punkt. Würden Sie die Patente enger fassen, wären Sie eben nicht mehr gegen die Konkurrenz einsetzbar, bzw. eben auch wiederum gar nicht als Patent zulässig, da ihnen eben die nötige Schöpfungshöhe fehlt, bzw. eben prio art darstellen...


Wenn könnte sich apple auf ein Geschmacksmuster zurückziehen, aber dann wären Sie eben wieder nur bei so Sachen wie ihr Logo, das Sie schützen können, oder die GENAUE! Art und Weise wie ihre Geräte aussehen, und auch ihre GUI aussieht. Geschmacksmuster bedürfern aber eben einer GENAUEN darstellung. Da kann man mit so wischi waschi Sachen eben nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Außer den beiden genannten Patenten fällt mir auch nichts Anderes ein, das nicht überprüft wurde, also würde ich da nicht vorschnell verallgemeinern. 

Mit dem Rahmen in Metalloptik meine ich die Umrandung vom Tablet. Beim Playbook ist diese schwarz und das Iconia Tab hat ungleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken. 
Beide Tablets erfüllen nicht das Geschmacksmuster von Apple und das Sony Tablet genauso wenig, denn das ist nicht mal flach. 
RIM, Acer und Sony wurden auch nicht deswegen verklagt. 

Es ist aber natürlich praktisch, wenn das eigene Tablet dem Marktführer so ähnlich wie möglich sieht, genauso wie das Zenbook von ASUS. 
Ein Ultrabook muss ja auch keine keilförmige Form und eine metallische Oberfläche haben.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Naja, "eine metallische Oberfläche" kannst du so allgemein aber nicht patentieren/ ein Geschmacksmuster darauf anmelden. Das gabs schon sehr sehr sehr sehr oft. Ist also absolut nichts neues. 

Wie gesagt, Apple bringt einfach nur Techniken etwas früher auf den Markt, die vorher nicht machbar waren. Ein wichtiger Puntk dabei ist aber eben auch, das Apple Produkte allgemein teurer waren/sind. Die anderen Hersteller ziehen da mit den Materialien nach und sind dann auch öfters wieder genau so teuer. Etwas aber einfach auf den Markt zu bringen ist nichts besonderes, also im Sinne von patentierbar. Es ist einfach die logische fortentwicklung der Technik und nicht mehr.

Wie gesagt, es fehlt schlicht die Schöpfungshöhe und/oder die Neuartigkeit. Gerade ein metallisch aussehende Oberfläche ist halt total banane, wenn kann sich der Hersteller dieses Materials das patentieren lassen, aber noch nicht derjenige, der damit etwas baut.... Er hats ja nicht erfunden, und für das Material an sich gibts entweder bereits ein Patent, ODER es war eben schon da und ist damit nicht mehr patentierbar.... Womit wir wieder beim Ausgangsproblem sind. Die Sachen die Apple macht sind meistens halt einfach nicht in der Form, die Sie praktizieren patentierbar.

Und Nailgun, dann nenn mir mal bitte 3 Patente, welche geprüft wurden, also wirklich die Patente AN SICH!, ob Sie überhaupt rechtsgültig sind, und nicht nur ob gegen Sie "verstoßen" wurde. 
Es gab einige Patententscheidungen, aber da wurde eben nicht die Zulässigkeit des Patents an sich geprüft.

Du kannst mir aber gern 3 Gegenbeispiele nennen außer den bereits hier genannten. Dann geb ich dir Recht und sag auch, das Sie zurecht Patente haben, die Sie auch einsetzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich muss gar keine Beispiele nennen, denn ich habe diesbezüglich nicht verallgemeinert. 

Es geht ja nicht um die metallische Oberfläche an sich, sondern die Kombination mehrerer Dinge. Klar gab es, wie auch beim iPad, sämtliche Dinge auch schon vorher, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Produkt nicht schützenswert ist, da der Erste am Markt ja immer das volle Risiko trägt und bei fehlender Nachfrage viel Geld den Bach runter geht. 

Wenn aber das Produkt erfolgreich ist und andere Hersteller auf den Zug aufspringen, ist es dann auch verständlich, dass man versucht, diese wieder los zu werden.
Mit iPhone, iPad und MacBook Air haben sie drei Märkte geschaffen, die nicht vorhanden, bzw. ziemlich tot waren und da sie damit Erfolg haben, bringen natürlich andere Hersteller die selben Produkte. 
Das Risiko dabei hatte allerdings nur Apple.

Sollte es also erlaubt sein, beim Design so nahe wie möglich am Marktführer zu sein, wäre man schon relativ dämlich, wenn man sich nicht alles Mögliche patentiert.


----------



## ImNEW (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Wieviel zahlt Apple den Patentämtern eigentlich?


----------



## AeroX (11. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich aus FaceTime geworden? Apple hatte ja damals gerade so getan, als hätten sie gerade die Video-Telefonie erfunden. Scheint irgendwie peinlich in der Versenkung verschwunden zusein. War mal das Thema überhaupt.



Es funktioniert selten  bzw hat es bei mir noch nie geklappt auch wenn ichs nicht oft probiert habe, da benutz ich lieber Skype..


----------



## exa (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mir ja folgende Frage beantworten.
> Muss ein Tablet einen Rahmen mit Metalloptik und gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken haben?
> Ich sehe nämlich bauartbedingt dafür keine Notwendigkeit.



Bauartbedingt ist es rein logisch gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken zu haben in Hinblick auf die Fertigung...




Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man nur innovative Dinge patentieren lassen und kein anderer sie dann nutzen darf, gäbe es kein Android.



Das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Apple patentiert, um verbieten zu lassen, und andere patentieren, um Geld zu machen. Warum? Tja, weil Apple keinerlei Handyentwicklung geleistet hat. Wie denn auch, wenn man sich hinstellt und einfach mal so ein Handy baut, da muss man halt Technologie verwenden, die schon da ist, bzw hat man ja schlicht keine Ahnung von Handys gehabt im Gegensatz zu anderen Unternehmen, die Jahrzehntelange Forschungsarbeit geleistet haben, und dadurch eben Handytechnologie entwickelt haben.

Apple blieb halt noch das Design, denn wenn sie hätten erst noch wirklich was entwickeln wollen, hätten sie leidergottes noch ne Dekade investieren und forschen müssen... da ists halt einfacher ein Handy mit bestehenden Technologien zu bauen, das Design schützen zu lassen, es als Innovation schlechthin zu verkaufen und andere zu verklagen aufgrund achso toller technischer Entwicklungen wie Geschmacksmuster...


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

1. Schau dir das Acer Iconia Tab an. 

2. Etwas sinnfreie Aussage. Apple patentiert, um verbieten zu lassen und um dadurch Geld zu machen. 
Sie haben auch überhaupt nichts zur Smartphoneentwicklung beigetragen. Nach dem ersten iPhone wollten auch nur zufällig alle anderen Hersteller so etwas im Programm haben und konnten erst nach 2-3 Jahren mit Apple gleich ziehen. 

Ein Smartphone ist mehr als nur die Summe seiner Hardwarteile.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2012)

Also das MacBook Air hat Apple sicher nicht selbst entworfen, eher angepasst!
Nicht ohne Grund sagt Intel in der Werbung für die Ultrabooks immer, dass die Idee von ihnen kommt. Apple kauft nur Teile zusammen und passt es ihrem Design an. Deshalb ist es eben völlig okay, dass das zenbook und das air sich ähnlich sehen... weil Intel eben die technische Plattform so ausgelegt hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Und wo waren die Ultrabooks vor dem Air? 
Ist jetzt eine Keilform und eine metallische Oberfläche auch bauartbedingt notwendig?
Muss immer alles den Apple Produkten so ähnlich wie möglich sein?

Ist ja langweilig.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wo waren die Ultrabooks vor dem Air?


 Die Ambitionen Notebooks zu bauen die so dünn wie möglich sind gab es schon immer und die Angabe welche Notebooks am dünnsten sind, wurden auch genauso schon immer an der vorderen Seite gemessen, da dort, Achtung jetzt kommts, technisch bedingt solch ein Gehäuse am dünnsten ist. Ganz einfach, deshalb ja auch die technisch bedingte Bauform, wenn man ein Notebook haben will das so dünn wie möglich ist. 


> Ist jetzt eine Keilform und eine metallische Oberfläche auch bauartbedingt notwendig?


Zu 1.) Nein aber sie ist auch nicht einzigartig, da schon vorher verwendet und zu 2. siehe oben.


> Muss immer alles den Apple Produkten so ähnlich wie möglich sein?


Müssen Appleprodukte immer so tun als hätten Sie das Rat erfunden, obwohl schon andere Hersteller vorab damit rumgefahren sind?

MfG


----------



## exa (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sie haben auch überhaupt nichts zur Smartphoneentwicklung beigetragen.



Technisch gesehen: Nein, ansonsten mögest du mir doch bitte diese bahnbrechende Technologie nennen, ohne die der Mobilfunk nicht mehr auskommt. Der allergrößte Witz war, als man mit dem Iphone das Telefon der Zukunft ankündigte, als die Innovation schlechthin... ohne UMTS


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

@DaStash
Die Kategorie 'Ultrabook' gab es vor dem Air nicht, ist jetzt aber plötzlich notwendig. 
Man kann sie genauso gut flach und schwarz bauen, aber dann besteht ja zu wenig Ähnlichkeit. 

@exa
Wenn man sich nur auf die reine Technik bezieht, hat Google noch weniger dazu beigetragen, aber es geht eben nicht nur um die Technik. 
So falsch war die Aussage 'Smartphone der Zukunft' wohl auch nicht, wenn man sich ansieht, welche Handys andere Hersteller seit dem iPhone auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Die Kategorie 'Ultrabook' gab es vor dem Air nicht, ist jetzt aber plötzlich notwendig.
> Man kann sie genauso gut flach und schwarz bauen, aber dann besteht ja zu wenig Ähnlichkeit.


Mag sein das es noch keinen Begriff dafür gab aber die Intension so dünne Notebooks wie möglich zu bauen bestand schon weit vor dem Mac Book Air. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wo waren die Ultrabooks vor dem Air?
> Ist jetzt eine Keilform und eine metallische Oberfläche auch bauartbedingt notwendig?
> Muss immer alles den Apple Produkten so ähnlich wie möglich sein?
> 
> Ist ja langweilig.


 Klar, und wenn nen Automobilhersteller nen Auto mit Grünmetallic bringt und sich das wie geschnitten Brot verkauft, dann verbieten wir mal allen anderen Herstellern die Farbe zu nutzen :dumm:

Warum kommst du mit der Farbe daher? Das ist rein eine Geschmackssache, und es gefällt eben im Moment den Leuten, da es zu einem annehmbaren Preis zu produzieren ist. Farben kann man aber nicht patentieren.... höchstens die Kombination von Farben, wenn sich daraus Logos usw ergeben. Siehe z.B. Adidas. Das sind dann aber keine Patente sondern Marken bzw Geschmacksmuster.... Und wie wir wissen sind die Anforderungen an die Beschreibung eben andere als an ein Patent..

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal die Mühe gemacht und den entsprechenden Passus aus Wikipedia raus gesucht:


> Neuheit (es* darf kein identisches Muster vor der ersten Anmeldung veröffentlicht worden sein*, es gibt aber eine Neuheitsschonfrist von 12 Monaten).
> 
> 
> Eigenart (der *Gesamteindruck*, den das Muster auf den* informierten  Benutzer* macht, muss sich von dem *Gesamteindruck unterscheiden, den ein  anderes Muster auf den informierten Benutzer macht)*.




Somit könnte Samsung eben auf seine Tablets auch ein Geschmacksmuster anbieten, da z.B. allein schon dadurch, das beide Firmen im allgemeinen, ich hab auch Bilder vom Samsung tablet ohne Brand gesehen, ihren Geräten ein Brand im Form eines Logos oder Schriftzugs verpassen, selbst als Geschmacksmuster anmelden können, da sich die Form(Format), die Buttons und eben Brand unterscheiden. 



Bei den Samsung tablets ohne Schriftzug wirds etwas heikel, aber auch nur so lange man nicht wirklich ein "informierter Benutzer" ist. Man muss nämlich eigentlich nur das Ding umdrehen und schauen ob da irgendwo ein angebissener Apfel drauf ist. Wenn ja ist es ein Apple, wenn nein, dann eben nicht. 



Das ist es eben. Patent != Geschmacksmuster...




Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Die Kategorie 'Ultrabook' gab es vor dem Air nicht, ist jetzt aber plötzlich notwendig.
> Man kann sie genauso gut flach und schwarz bauen, aber dann besteht ja zu wenig Ähnlichkeit.


Und jetzt rate mal warum... Auf CD Laufwerke konntest du früher gar nicht verzichten... Apple hat sich da auch durchaus aus dem Fenster gelehnt mit der Entscheidung das optische Laufwerk weg zu lassen. Das wäre aber früher oder später auf jeden Fall gekommen, einfach weil Laufwerke immer weniger benötigt werden, da man inzwischen eigentlich überall billiges & schnelles Internet hat. Sie hätten damit auf die Fresse fliegen können, aber ich seh absolut nichts schützenwertes daran, einfach ein optisches Laufwerk weg zu lassen, und dann mit der neusten Technik die Zielsetzung zu verfolgen, die man schon seit anbeginn der "Laptops" verfolgt. Leichter, dünner und schneller. 

Apple ist halt am Puls der Zeit, einfach dadurch, das sie durch ihre Premiumpreise Dinge machen können, die andere Unternehmen sich nicht trauen, da Sie angst haben, dass es die Kundschaft nicht annimmt, da eben zu teuer. Revolutionär ist an den Sachen dadurch aber nichts, sondern einfach nur das, was möglich ist eben auch gemacht. 



> @exa
> Wenn man sich nur auf die reine Technik bezieht, hat Google noch weniger dazu beigetragen, aber es geht eben nicht nur um die Technik.
> So falsch war die Aussage 'Smartphone der Zukunft' wohl auch nicht, wenn man sich ansieht, welche Handys andere Hersteller seit dem iPhone auf den Markt bringen.


 Ähm... Google hat schon indirekt beigetragen. Sie haben eine große Hersteller übergreifende Softwareplattform entwickelt. Das ist durchaus eine Leistung, die vergleichbar mit denen von Apple ist, aber ja, rein technisch haben Sie (bis jetzt) noch nicht wirklich entscheidendes dazu begetragen. 
Man muss aber bedenken, das Apple im Bereich Suchen, Erkennung usw. unglaubliche Forschungsarbeit geleistet hat. Die ballern RICHTIG Geld in die Universitäten und auch jeden anderen, der meint er könne da etwas erforschen/besser machen. Und bzgl Hardware kann man in kürze auch sagen, dass Sie etwas zum Handy beigetragen haben. Und zwar die Google-Brille. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Schritt in eine neue Richtung. Ich würde hier bzgl google aber gar nicht so sehr die HArdware nennen, denn das ist eben auch schon wieder alles "nur" eingekauft, bzw. gab es das schon früher, aber auf Seiten der Software werden die schon sehr sehr sehr viel tun, und Software ist heutzutage eigentlich schon wichtiger als die Hardware an sich, so lange die halbwegs up to date ist.

Glaub Toshiba hat auch so ne Brille gezeigt. Ich denke die wird aber nicht so gut wie die von google, einfach weil google viel viel viel mehr Erfahrung hat bzgl. Software für etwas deratiges. Die Erfahrung haben Sie nämlich mit ihren autonomen Autos gesammelt, an denen Sie schon seit zich Jahren arbeiten.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



exa schrieb:


> Bauartbedingt ist es rein logisch gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken zu haben in Hinblick auf die Fertigung...


Und auch im Hinblick auf die Chassistabilität, da abgerundete Ecken stabiler sind. 


> Das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Apple patentiert, um verbieten zu lassen, und andere patentieren, um Geld zu machen. Warum? Tja, weil Apple keinerlei Handyentwicklung geleistet hat. Wie denn auch, wenn man sich hinstellt und einfach mal so ein Handy baut, da muss man halt Technologie verwenden, die schon da ist, bzw hat man ja schlicht keine Ahnung von Handys gehabt im Gegensatz zu anderen Unternehmen, die Jahrzehntelange Forschungsarbeit geleistet haben, und dadurch eben Handytechnologie entwickelt haben.


  


> Apple blieb halt noch das Design, denn wenn sie hätten erst noch wirklich was entwickeln wollen, hätten sie leidergottes noch ne Dekade investieren und forschen müssen... da ists halt einfacher ein Handy mit bestehenden Technologien zu bauen, das Design schützen zu lassen, es als Innovation schlechthin zu verkaufen und andere zu verklagen aufgrund achso toller technischer Entwicklungen wie Geschmacksmuster...


Sie können ja Designpatente machen, kein Problem aber dann soll man bitte auch konkreter beschreiben und nicht bewußt so formulieren, dass ein ganzer Markt davon betroffen ist.^^

MfG


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Nun, so klein ist Androide auch wieder nicht.
Immerhin laufen gut 56-59% aller (verkauften) Smartphones damit. Und viele Gratis Apps. Die du bei Apple, sofern vorhanden, kaufen darfst.

In DE wurden teilweise geshopte Bilder als Beweis für die Ähnlichkeit vorgelegt. (Diese Diskusion hatten wir schon einmal). Apple gewann.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Research schrieb:


> In DE wurden teilweise geshopte Bilder als Beweis für die Ähnlichkeit vorgelegt. (Diese Diskusion hatten wir schon einmal). Apple gewann.


Oh ja. Das war wirklich dreist und dann kamen Sie damit auch noch durch. Für mich ein "Indiz" für die Fehlleistung des Gerichtes.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

@Skysnake
Gut, dass du mit Autos gekommen bist. 

Mal ein theoretisches Beispiel:
Sagen wir mal, dass BMW die Teile für die Front bei einer chinesischen Firma kauft. 
Jetzt kommt ein chinesischer Autohersteller und kauft die selben Teile bei der selben Firma und bringt in Deutschland einen Pick-Up mit BMW Front auf den Markt. Das wird dann aber nicht wirklich funktionieren. 

Aussagen die dann von wirklich keinem Deutschen kommen werden:
Hey, kein Problem. BMW baut keine Pick-Ups. 
Die Front muss ja so aussehen, wenn sie die Teile bei der selben Firma kaufen. 
Der Innovationsaufwand für die Front ist zu gering, um sie sich schützen zu lassen. 
Egal, der Unterboden sieht ja ganz anders aus. 



Wir reden hier von Herstellern, die so große Mengen abnehmen, dass sie auch ein anderes Design wählen können. 
Apples Design Patente/Geschmacksmuster hindern niemanden daran, ein Tablet oder Ultrabook auf den Markt zu bringen. 
Acer Iconia Tab, RIM Playbook, das Sony Tablet, Ultrabooks von anderen Herstellern... Diese Produkte beweisen, dass es nicht bauartbedingt notwendig ist, die Teile so aussehen zu lassen, dass sie dem Marktführer so ähnlich wie möglich sind. 

Ein Tablet braucht nicht einen metallischen Rahmen *und* gleichmäßig abgerundete Ecken. 
Ein Ultrabook braucht nicht eine Keilform *und* eine metallische Oberfläche. 

Es ist egal, ob Apple sich eine Schlappe leisten kann, denn das trifft auch auf andere Hersteller zu. Sie hatten bei einigen Produkten das Risiko, dass sich keiner dafür interessiert und steckten trotzdem die Kohle in diese Projekte. 
Wenn sie sich aber als designorientierte Firma optisch nicht absetzen dürfen, sehe ich das als nicht richtig und finde es auch schade, da dadurch die optische Auswahl beschränkt wird. 

Müsste ich mir jetzt ein Windows Notebook kaufen, wäre es das Zenbook, wenn es schwarz wäre. 

Da manche wieder alte Sachen ausgraben...
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Bilder nur deswegen manipuliert waren, damit offensichtlich ist, dass fast nur das Seitenverhältnis beim Galaxy Tab geändert wurde?

PS: Apple arbeitet auch schon länger an so einer Datenbrille und hat, glaube ich, sogar schon ein Patent dafür.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein Ultrabook braucht nicht eine Keilform *und* eine metallische Oberfläche.


Selbstverständlich, denn die flache Bauweise kann nur dort entstehen, wo nicht die Hardware sitzt also vorne und dadurch das die Hardware hinten sitzt, entsteht die Keilform. Selbst meine HP Workstation ist keilförmig und die ist schon 4 Jahre alt...^^ Notebooks werden bei der Angabe der Dicke i. d. R. aus Marketinggründen immer vorne gemessen, siehe obige Beschreibung. Dürfte man das jetzt nicht mehr machen, hätte Apple dadurch ein quasi Monopol auf Ultrabooks aber, wie von einem Gericht festgestellt, ist das streben nach schmalerer Hardware nicht schützenswert.^^



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Bilder nur deswegen manipuliert waren, damit offensichtlich ist, dass fast nur das Seitenverhältnis beim Galaxy Tab geändert wurde?


Wenn das beabsichtigt war, warum hat Apple dann ein Geheimnis draus gemacht??


> PS: Apple arbeitet auch schon länger an so einer Datenbrille und hat, glaube ich, sogar schon ein Patent dafür.


Äpfel mit Birnen. Die google Brille ist konzeptionell eine offene Brille mit inlay Bild und die Apple Brille ist geschlossen, von daher irrelevant bezüglich des Schutzes. Und davon mal ab hat sich Apple die erweiterte quasi Ambilighttechnik schützen lassen, um dem Schwindelgefühl bei längerer Nutzung entgegenzuwirken.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

Das fett geschriebene 'und' hast du wohl dezent überlesen. 

Wenn ich mir gewisse Vaio Notebooks ansehe, ist eine Keilform für dünne Notebooks auch nicht notwendig.
Das Sasmung Serie 9 Ultrabook hat auch keine Keilform und keine metallische Oberfläche. 
Eine technische Unmöglichkeit. 

Edit:
Welches Gericht hat denn bitte fest gestellt, dass das Designpatent für das Air nicht gültig ist??


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das fett geschriebene 'und' hast du wohl dezent überlesen.


 Was bitte in Kombination aus Metallwerkstoffen und einer möglichst schmalen/ dünnen Bauform genau ist denn jetzt neu???


> Wenn ich mir gewisse Vaio Notebooks ansehe, ist eine Keilform für dünne Notebooks auch nicht notwendig.
> Das Sasmung Serie 9 Ultrabook hat auch keine Keilform und keine metallische Oberfläche.
> Eine technische Unmöglichkeit.


 DU hast aber schon gesehen was ich bezüglich der werbewirksamen Angaben geschrieben habe? Wenn man darauf wert legt wird man um eine solche Bauform technisch bedingt nicht herum kommen, irgendwo muss ja die Hardware hin. Und deine Beispiele gehören auch dann nicht zu den Geräten die den Anspruch haben die dünnsten sein zu wollen. 


> Edit:
> Welches Gericht hat denn bitte fest gestellt, dass das Designpatent für das Air nicht gültig ist??


Gar keines, habe ich auch nirgends geschrieben. Es ging glaube ich um das Design-Patent. Apple sollte bzw. hatte Vorschläge unterbreitet was Samsung anders machen müsste, um nicht ihrer Meinung nach dagegen zu verstoßen. Unter anderem viel der Vorschlag sie könnten ja das Gehäuse dicker machen, worauf der Richter feststellte, dass das Streben nach immer schmalere/dünneren Geräten nicht schützenswert ist.

MfG


----------



## wakey (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Hoffentlich setzt sich die handhabe die der Highcourt vertritt fort.
Hab schon die Nase voll von dieser Apple-Patent-Kindergarten-Show.
Als nächstes werden Sie wahrscheinlich zu Apple-Emo's: 
"Das ist unser Patent :'-(  Ritz Ritz."


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

@DaStash
Ja, ich habe gelesen, was du bzgl. den werbewirksamen Angaben geschrieben hast und das Designpatent für's Air untersagt ja auch keine Keilform. 

Ein Notebook in Keilform und mit metallischer Oberfläche ist keine technische Errungenschaft, denn sonst hätten sie ja ein Technikpatent beantragt, haben sie aber nicht. 
Da Apple aber eine stark designorientierte Firma ist, haben sie sich die Designs für Air und iPad sichern lassen, denn gewisse Dinge haben einen Wiedererkennungswert. 
Hätten sie sich z.B. nur die Optik vom Slide-to-Unlock Button sichern lassen, wäre das auch etwas anders, aber das Patent ist zu allgemein gefasst und behindert andere Hersteller, die Designpatente hingegen nicht, also spar dir in Zukunft solche Aussagen, dass Apple durch diese Designpatente ein Monopol auf irgendwas hat, denn das ist einfach nur Blödsinn. 

Sie wollen einfach nur nicht, dass Geräte ihren ähnlich sehen und das ist bauartbedingt auch gar nicht notwendig, was ja mehrere am Markt erhältliche Geräte beweisen.
Bei anderen Produktkategorien gibt es auch Klagen, wenn das Design der eigenen Produkte großteils kopiert werden, also wieso sollten Apple da Rechte abgesprochen werden. 
Beispiel: Klick/Klack


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Gut, dass du mit Autos gekommen bist.
> 
> Mal ein theoretisches Beispiel:
> ...


 
Wenn es sich um irgendwelche Katalogware handelt, ist daran auch nichts schützenswert. Der einzige, der dieses Design schützen könnte, wäre der Urheber, also die Firma, von der die Teile bezogen werden.
Stell dir mal vor, du gründest eine Firma die Heckspoiler designed und vertreibt. Natürlich willst du diese auch verkaufen, also suchst du dir Abnehmer. Plötzlich kommt der einer der Abnehmer auf die absurde Idee, DEIN Design FÜR SICH zu sichern. Konsequenz: Keiner kauft mehr dein Design, da es ja plötzlich geschützt ist und nur von einem einzigen Hersteller vermarktet werden darf, der zudem noch nichteinmal der Urheber ist.  Irgendwann hat der Hersteller aber auch keinen Bock mehr auf dein Design und nimmt dir ebenfalls keine Ware mehr ab. Deine Restbestände kannst du jetzt nur noch in die Tonne treten.
Dem zitierten Posting entnehme ich, dass du das völlig OK fändest...


Ich finde, die Designunterschiede zwischen dem Galaxy Tab und dem iPad sind schon sehr gravierend. Zum einen klebt auf der Rückseite des Apple-Teils nen angebissener Apfel, der nur schwer zu übersehen ist. Auf dem Galaxy-Tab prangt ebenso für Blinde das Samsung-Logo. Dann ist die Position der Webcam auch eine ganz andere.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Beispiel: Klick/Klack


 
Überlege dir mal folgende Szenarien:
a) Du sitzt in der Straßenbahn und dir gegenüber sitzt jemand mit einem Tablet.
Was siehst du? > Die Rückseite.
Was erkennst du?
Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist ein Ipad, also siehst du einen Apfel.
2. Es ist ein Galaxy-Tab, also siehst du den Samsung-Schriftzug.

Verwechslungsgefahr ausgeschlossen, denn man prägt sich die Dinge ein, die markant sind. Runde ecken sieht man heutzutage buchstäblich "an jeder Ecke" und sonstige Designelemente bleiben dir verborgen.

b) Neben dir in der Straßenbahn sitzt jemand mit einem Tablet.
Was siehst du? > Die Vorderseite.

Was erkennst du?
Erneut zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist ein iPad, also siehst du überhaupt kein Logo sondern nur einen einzelnen Knopf, der leicht markant hervorsticht (da es keine weiteren für das Auge erkennbaren Bedienelemente gibt). Sonst gibt es keine markanten Punkte.
2. Es ist ein Galaxy Tab, also siehst du den Samsung-Schriftzug. Sonst gibt es nichts markantes. Die Oberfläche bietet nichts, was hervorsticht und auch sonst bietet sie keinen weiteren Blickfang für das Auge. Vermutlich wird sich der Normalbürger wundern "Nanu, gar keine Knöpfe?".

Es gibt praktisch auch hier keine markanten Wiedererkennungspunkte.

Bei deinem Beispiel mit der BMW-Kopie gibt es unzählige Blickfänger, die fast 1:1 übereinstimmen und die auch tatsächlich verunsichern könnten, welches Fahrzeug man gerade vor sich hat, wenn man es nur von der Seite sieht.


Wenn mann Apples Geschmacksmuster auf Autos übertragen würde, klänge das wohl ungefähr so:



> Dach ungefähr auf Brusthöhe eines Erwachsenen mit einer Körperhöhe zwischen 150cm und 200cm, vier Räder, paarweise beidseitig vorn und hinten zwischen vorderer und hinterer Stoßstange angeordnet. Sowohl Frontscheibe und Motorhaube als auch Heckscheibe und Kofferraumklappe bilden jeweils einen stumpfen Winkel. Zwei (Model A) bzw. Vier (Model B) Türen mit Griffen zum öffnen um das Ein- und Aussteigen zu erleichten. Alle Ecken rund.


Ja es ist natürlich total einfach, mindestens eines davon nicht zu erfüllen.  Nur ist das nunmal die praktikabelste und einfachste Lösung, ein Auto zu bauen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man ein Auto normalerweise am besten von vorne erkennt und bei der X5-"Kopie" ist der Kühlergrill anders und es ist auch kein BMW-Logo vorhanden, also ist es klar erkennbar, dass es sich um keinen BMW handelt, aber trotzdem darf das Auto in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden. 

Beim Galaxy Tab sind die Unterschiede in einem relativ gleichen Verhältniss zum iPad, da ja ein anderes Herstellerlogo und eine leicht geänderte Optik vorhanden ist. 
Wieso sollte BMW jetzt also mehr Rechte haben als Apple?
Weil es eine deutsche Firma ist?
Weil es nicht Apple ist? 

Dein "Geschmacksmuster"-Beispiel für Autos ist aber hinfällig, da es die Kategorien 3-Türer, 5-Türer, Limousine, SUV,... gibt und diese dann wirklich bauartbedingt nicht anders aussehen können, außerdem sind spitze Ecken an Autos nicht wirklich erlaubt, da irgendwer anscheinend an den Fußgängerschutz gedacht hat. 
Würde es jetzt ein solches Geschmacksmuster geben, würde man wirklich manche vom Markt ausschließen, was bei den Designpatenten von Apple aber nicht der Fall ist. 

PS: Ist das Design von manchen Heckspoilern nicht geschützt? Kommt mir manchmal so vor. 
PPS: Wenn jemand neben mir mit einem Tablet sitzt, sehe ich nicht unbedingt das Samsunglogo, wenn der es gerade bedient und der Rahmen in Metalloptik könnte für manche also auch nach einem iPad aussehen.


----------



## exa (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @exa
> Wenn man sich nur auf die reine Technik bezieht, hat Google noch weniger dazu beigetragen



Hab ich hier Google als Handyentwickler schlechthin dargestellt?

Smartphones gab es schon vor dem eierfon, und nicht mal schlechte noch dazu, die Ausrichtung war halt auf business, und nicht auf leichte Bedienung...


----------



## McClaine (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man ein Auto normalerweise am besten von vorne erkennt und bei der X5-"Kopie" ist der Kühlergrill anders und es ist auch kein BMW-Logo vorhanden, also ist es klar erkennbar, dass es sich um keinen BMW handelt, aber trotzdem darf das Auto in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.



Bei deinem aufgezeigten Auto Beispiel sieht das komplette Auto wie ein altes Modell der X5 Reihe aus, aber besonders die Heckpartie ist auffällig
http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/5/6/4/6/7/7/ShuangHuan-CEO-474x316-61a8dc94cd3dd423.jpg. Siehst du dir deine eigenen Bilder nicht an oder erkenntst du das auch net? Is irgendwie genau das gegenteil wie wir zwei (und etliche andere) die Dinge sehen oder!?
Und zum 1. aber nicht zum letzten mal: dein Auto und Pad´s und Phones sind 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe, du (oder ihr^^) solltest wirklich schön langsam mal beim Thema bleiben.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Beim Galaxy Tab sind die Unterschiede in einem relativ gleichen Verhältniss zum iPad, da ja ein anderes Herstellerlogo und eine leicht geänderte Optik vorhanden ist.
> Wieso sollte BMW jetzt also mehr Rechte haben als Apple?
> Weil es eine deutsche Firma ist?
> Weil es nicht Apple ist?



Zum 2. das eine hat mit dem anderen ÜBERHAUPT NIX zu tun, ausser dass das Auto laut Gericht ein Plagiat ist, und die Patente laut Gericht eben nicht "schützenswert" sind. Im Verhältnis steht hier gar nichts, da kann man gleich die Form eines Flugzeuges mit Inline Skates vergleichen.... Ich verstehs einfach nicht, ganz ehrlich.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Dein "Geschmacksmuster"-Beispiel für Autos ist aber hinfällig, da es die Kategorien 3-Türer, 5-Türer, Limousine, SUV,... gibt und diese dann wirklich bauartbedingt nicht anders aussehen können, außerdem sind spitze Ecken an Autos nicht wirklich erlaubt, da irgendwer anscheinend an den Fußgängerschutz gedacht hat.
> Würde es jetzt ein solches Geschmacksmuster geben, würde man wirklich manche vom Markt ausschließen, was bei den Designpatenten von Apple aber nicht der Fall ist.



Ähm ja, Autos bauartbedingt können nicht anders aussehen, Tablets und Handys aber dMn schon!?  Kann ja sein das jemand Vier oder Dreieckige Hände hat, oder das Smartphone beim ablegen aufn Tisch davon rollt. Genauso könnte man den Lautsprecher und das Mikro beides oben einbauen damit sich der Anrufer 100-fach hört. Unterliegt also keinerlei Bedingungen...




Nailgun schrieb:


> PPS: Wenn jemand neben mir mit einem Tablet sitzt, sehe ich nicht unbedingt das Samsunglogo, wenn der es gerade bedient und der Rahmen in Metalloptik könnte für manche also auch nach einem iPad aussehen.


 
Hör doch mal auf andere zu bezichtigen, sie können das genauso verwechseln wie du. Nur weil DU nichts Unterscheiden kannst oder willst, heisst das noch lange nicht das ANDERE das nicht können/wollen. Wenn das so ist, ist das dein Bier, So einfach ist das und ich versteh nicht wie man immer und immer wieder das gleiche hier runterschreibt, Copy/Past!? 

Eigentlich schrieb ich ja nicht mehr mit dir über dieses Thema aber das hier lass ich jetzt mal nicht unkommentiert.
Warum!? - Weils einfach nur noch nervt wenn man Themen liest, die einen eigentlich interessieren, man aber schon im vornherrein weiß, wer Seitenlang über alles und jeden zelebriert, jedoch nicht über das eigentliche Thema und darüber hinaus immer wieder mit anderen Hackenschlägen anfängt. So macht das keinen Spaß sich die Comments durchzulesen. Immer das gleiche, egal welcher Thread mit dem Thema Apple vs Samsung.
Sowas gehört sich in die Spam Ecke und nichts anderes!

Persönliche Anmerkung meinerseits: wie lange soll das hier noch so gehen? In 10 Jahren lachen alle wahrscheinlich darüber, aber in der Gegenwart macht man sich hinter seinen anonymen Deckmantel nur zum Schorsch hier, glaubs mir 

@ Topic: wie sicherlich 90%+ aller User hier denken, empfinde ich auch. Die Entscheidung der Richter ist völlig richtig und ich hoffe das sowas als Präzedenzfall herrangezogen wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich einige hier nerve, da manche lieber ungestört über Apple her ziehen wollen, aber meine Beiträge sind zu 99% nur eine Reaktion. 
Ich wollte auch nur in Ruhe Threads lesen, aber manche können halt nur lästern, auch wenn sie den größten Blödsinn schreiben und gewisse Sachen berichtige ich dann halt. 

Bei manchen Sachen (Slide-to-Unlock) gebe ich euch sogar Recht, was aber für manche von euch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist. 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Eigenart (der Gesamteindruck, den das Muster auf den informierten Benutzer macht, muss sich von dem Gesamteindruck unterscheiden, den ein anderes Muster auf den informierten Benutzer macht).


Laut der Definition die Skysnake geschrieben hat, reicht der andere Kühlergrill und das andere Herstellerlogo aus, um es sofort von einem BMW zu unterscheiden, aber trotzdem darf es nicht verkauft werden. 
Wieso sollte hier also BMW mehr Rechte als Apple haben?

Ach ja, Skysnake hat mit Autos angefangen. 
Autos kann man wegen gewissen Vorschriften und vorbestimmten Kategorien wirklich nicht anders bauen. Man kann keinen Kombi bauen, der wie ein Pick-Up aussieht, denn dann wäre es ja ein Pick-Up. 
Wenn sich jetzt z.B. jemand ein Geschmacksmuster für einen Kompaktwagen sichern lässt und als Definition 4 Räder, 3-5 Türen,... angibt, werden alle anderen vom Markt ausgeschlossen, da es nicht möglich ist, das zu umgehen. 

Ultrabooks, Tablets und Smartphones kann man aber anders bauen, was mehrere am Markt erhältliche Produkte beweisen, also lasst bitte mal den Blödsinn, dass es nicht möglich sei. 

PS: Dass die meisten Nerds gegen Apple sind, ist instinktiv begründet.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich einige hier nerve, da manche lieber ungestört über Apple her ziehen wollen, aber meine Beiträge sind zu 99% nur eine Reaktion.
> Ich wollte auch nur in Ruhe Threads lesen, aber manche können halt nur lästern, auch wenn sie den größten Blödsinn schreiben und gewisse Sachen berichtige ich dann halt.



Ja, das haben die Mitglieder nicht gerne, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung vertritt als die Apple-Läster-Community die sich hier im Forum breit gemacht hat....


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Laut der Definition die Skysnake geschrieben hat, reicht der andere Kühlergrill und das andere Herstellerlogo aus, um es sofort von einem BMW zu unterscheiden, aber trotzdem darf es nicht verkauft werden.
> Wieso sollte hier also BMW mehr Rechte als Apple haben?



Dir ist aber schon klar, das es da Geschmacksmuster auf einzelne Bauteile gibt? Schon nen Außenspiegel wird da geschützt, genau wie teilweise Scheinwerfer, Frontschürze usw usw.

Deswegen bekommen Sie die am Arsch. Es sind halt sowohl Einzelteile als auch die Gesamtheit als Geschmacksmuster geschützt. Zudem ist eben auch die Anzahl der Übereinstimmungen entscheidend. Wenn alles bis auf z.B. das Herstellerlogo identisch (und ich meine wirklich IDENTISCH) ist, dann wird das auch zurecht einkassiert. Bei Apple<->Samsung wird man NUR mit nem anderen Logo nicht durch kommen, weils dann eben doch ne 1:1 Kopie ist. Da es aber so extrem! wenige Designelemente gibt, haste bereits mit der Abweichung von 1-3 Punkten >50% Unterschied, einfach weils fast kein Design gibt. Bei nem Auto gibts unglaublich viele Designelemente. Daher muss der Unterschied auch größer sein.

Mir ist es aber z.B. auch schon passiert, das ich nen Auto von hinten gesehen habe und mir gedacht hab: WTF? Das ist doch nen BMW, von vorne wars dann aber klar nen Asiate. Das ist dann auch ohne Probleme durchgegangen durch die Prüfungen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ja, bei Autos kann man leichter etwas anderes beim Design bringen, obwohl der Innovationsaufwand für die einzelnen Teile wohl genauso gering ist, wie für ein Tablet. 

Mir hat einfach nur die Aussage nicht gepasst, dass man ein Tablet oder Ultrabook nicht anders, als im Designpatent beschrieben, bauen kann, weil das einfach nicht stimmt. 
Wenn man will, kann man bei beiden Patenten bei zwei Punkten abweichen. 

Natürlich sind solche Patente eher trivial, aber dadurch bekommt man auch eine größere Auswahl bei der Optik. 
Wäre doch wirklich langweilig, wenn es jetzt z.B. nur keilförmige Ultrabooks mit Metalloptik geben würde. 

Das mit dem Auto verwechseln kenne ich, aber wenn man dann eins kauft, sieht man es ja auch von vorne.


----------



## McClaine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich einige hier nerve, da manche lieber ungestört über Apple her ziehen wollen, aber meine Beiträge sind zu 99% nur eine Reaktion.
> Ich wollte auch nur in Ruhe Threads lesen, aber manche können halt nur lästern, auch wenn sie den größten Blödsinn schreiben und gewisse Sachen berichtige ich dann halt.
> 
> Bei manchen Sachen (Slide-to-Unlock) gebe ich euch sogar Recht, was aber für manche von euch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.
> ...


 
Mit nerven hat das weniger zu tun als mit der Tatsache, das du nur Quatsch von dir gibst. Wenn nur etwas von deinen Aussagen etwas Gewicht hätte, wäre es ne sachliche und schöne Diskusion.
Aber so ist es eine sich immer wieder wiederholende, langweilige Trirade die sich nun schon seit Monaten zieht. Und so schwer es auch zu fragen ist: wird deine hartnäckigkeit von Apple finanziert oder bist der persönlich der Ansicht, den Zorro für Apple spielen zu müssen, oder liebst du einfach ihre Produkte!? Tut mir leid aber mehr als Trolling ist das nicht, wäre das gleiche als ob jemand andauernd Samsung Produkte in Usernews präsentiert, verkauft und schmackhaft macht - und wenn jemand etwas dagegen schreibt, gegen diesen seitenlange und sinnfreie Bashings geführt wird von diesem Sasmung Lover. (als Anmerkung: dies soll keine Beleidigung oder Unterstellung sein, es ist ne Frage^^)

Einen Kommentar zu deinem (üblich kindischen) letzten Satz erspare ich mir...





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das haben die Mitglieder nicht gerne, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung vertritt als die Apple-Läster-Community die sich hier im Forum breit gemacht hat....



Wenns hier wirklich ne "Apple-Läster-Community" geben sollte, was ich nicht glaube, dann würd ich mir an der "Apple Lover Community"-Front mal gedanken machen warum keiner Apple mag...
Hat nämlich mehrere Gründe, wobei die meisten schon 1000x geschrieben wurden, deshalb erspar ich mir das und will euch eure Freunde am bashen net nehmen, viel Spaß noch 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, bei Autos kann man leichter etwas anderes beim Design bringen, obwohl der Innovationsaufwand für die einzelnen Teile wohl genauso gering ist, wie für ein Tablet.
> 
> Mir hat einfach nur die Aussage nicht gepasst, dass man ein Tablet oder Ultrabook nicht anders, als im Designpatent beschrieben, bauen kann, weil das einfach nicht stimmt.
> Wenn man will, kann man bei beiden Patenten bei zwei Punkten abweichen.
> ...



Nochmal - Auto und Tablets -> !?  WO liegt der Vergleich darin, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun!? 

Is ja dein Recht wenn dir was net passt and jemandes Aussage, aber wenn beide Parteien laufend gegen ne Wand rennen, wer ist dann der Gewinner? 
Und noch ne andere Frage, selbst wenn bei 2 Punkten von Apple´s Trolling Patenten abgewichen wird, meist du allen ernstes das Apple dann zB Samsung nicht verklagen würde!? Hier gehts um Konkurenzausschliessung, denen wärs genug wenn 1 Patent verletzt wäre, selbst wenn was triviales wie ein Deckel is, der ne ähnliche Form hat.

"Natürlich sind solche Patente eher trivial, aber dadurch bekommt man auch eine größere Auswahl bei der Optik. 
Wäre doch wirklich langweilig, wenn es jetzt z.B. nur keilförmige Ultrabooks mit Metalloptik geben würde. "
Die einzige nachvollziebare Aussage des ganzes Threads von dir - für mich jedenfalls


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juli 2012)

Zu einer Diskussion gehören oft auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, oder denkst du, dass in jedem Apple Thread nur über Apple hergezogen werden soll?

Wenn du die Diskussion zwischen mir und Skysnake ordentlich liest, verstehst du auch, wieso wir auf Autos gekommen sind. 

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Apple nur Samsung wegen dem Design verklagt hat, bist du schlecht informiert. 
Viele andere wurden aber deswegen nicht verklagt, weil sie eben bei mind. einem der zwei Punkte vom Designpatent abgewichen sind.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Cook und ich nur bashen, hast du einfach nur ein Problem mit einer ordentlich geführten Diskussion. 

Ich habe manche Aussagen berichtigt, da es nachweisbar Blödsinn war. Wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das was du bei mir und meinem Kumpel () nicht verstehst, nennt sich eine objektive Sicht der Dinge. 
Ich z.B. werde sicher nie direkt ein Samsung Produkt kaufen, weil ich solche Verbrecher nicht unterstütze, aber deswegen spreche ich ihnen ihre Rechte für z.B. die UMTS Chips nicht ab, denn dafür soll Apple zahlen, nur halt nicht die geforderten vier Jahre, da das ein schlechter Witz wäre. 
Das soll jetzt nur veranschaulichen, dass ich nicht ständig pro Apple argumentiere, sondern auch mal anderen Recht geben kann, was ich ja auch beim Slide-to-Unlock Patent gemacht habe. 

Andere weichen auch dann nicht von ihrem Standpunkt ab, wenn man ihnen nachweist, dass sie einfach nur Blödsinn erzählt haben. Schlimmer noch, sie graben auch noch alte Leichen aus und krallen sich an einzelnen, aus dem Kontext gerissenen, Punkten fest. 

Das mit den Autos war eine Sache zwischen mir und Skysnake, also musst du es nicht unbedingt verstehen. 
Er schafft es z.B. auch, objektiv zu diskutieren, wenn man mal von seinem unbeabsichtigten Flame absieht.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das haben die Mitglieder nicht gerne, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung vertritt als die Apple-Läster-Community die sich hier im Forum breit gemacht hat....


 
Du bist ja eh ueberhaupt der Schlimmste von Allen.
Applefreund
Intelfreund
nVidiafreund
und dann noch hier im Forum posten!

Meinst du nicht du machst Einiges massiv falsch?! 


Kleingedrucktes: Dieser Post koennte einige viele Spuren von Ironie enthalten. Bei Beschwerden, Fragen oder Anregungen fragen sie Ihren Mod und/oder Admin.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du bist ja eh ueberhaupt der Schlimmste von Allen.
> Applefreund
> Intelfreund
> nVidiafreund
> ...



Jetzt wo du es sagst.
Da sollte ich echt mal drüber nachdenken



McClaine schrieb:


> Naja das beruht ja dann auf Gegenseitigkeit :p



Gegenseitigkeit? Ich schreibe keine Apple User-News am laufenden Band zum ständig gleichen Thema (Patente Apple vs. Rest der Welt).....
Zu dem, und das beweist du gerade, sind andere Auffassungen und Meinungen in diesen Threads scheinbar unerwünscht. Entweder man schreibt "Apple ist *******", oder man liest (Zitat McClane) "_wird deine hartnäckigkeit von Apple finanziert oder bist der persönlich der Ansicht, den Zorro für Apple spielen zu müssen, oder liebst du einfach ihre Produkte!?_"

Ich weiß, andere Meinungen sind fuuuurchtbar unbequem, und diese zu akzeptieren noch viel unbequemer. Aber vielleicht lernst du das irgendwann noch



Zum Thema:
Ein Patent auf "Slide to unlock" halte ich persönlich für recht unsinnig und von daher ist das Urteil ok.
Anders sehe ich das beim Thema Design. Das eine designorientierte Firma wie Apple sich die eigenen Designs patentieren lässt (wie beim MacBook Air) ist absolut legitim, genau so wie dieses Recht dann auch gegen andere Firmen durchsetzen zu wollen.

Insgesamt gilt aber bei den ganzen Gerichtstreits: Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man. Einen klaren, weltweiten Sieger wird es da wohl nicht geben.


----------



## McClaine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst.
> Da sollte ich echt mal drüber nachdenken
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ne das verstehst du falsch, ist doch ne einfache Frage und hat nix mit "unerwünscht" zu tun. Wenn man seine Forumaktivität beobachtet, ist es so gar ne angebrachte Frage 
Und mit lernen hat das auch nix zu tun, aber man kann nicht wie "ihr" behaupten andere reiten auf alten Leichen rum, haben nur die selben Argumente etc aber selber seit ihr kein Stück besser, ganz im Gegenteil 
Aber das wars dann wieder von mir, lasst euch nicht weiter stören^^


@Thema

Innovation ist schützenswert, das Design sofern man dadurch wie Apple bekannt wurde auch, aber sich dann die Patente so dermaßen Allgemein zu erkaufen "sichern", grenzt an Betrug und das hat nichts mehr mit fairer, freier Marktwirtschaft zu tun. Um zum Autovergleich zurückzugreifen: das ist so als ließe sich BMW 4 Räder am Wagen patentieren, damit Mercedes in Bayern keine Auto´s mehr verkauft...
Deshalb ist das Urteil richtig und ich hoffe echt dass das andere Gerichte genauso sehen. Und Apple sollte mal Patente beantragen, die ihr Produkt schützen, dabei aber nicht unnötige Verkaufsverbote für andere Firmen per Gericht durchsetzen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das mit dem Autovergleich hast du nicht wirklich hin bekommen, denn dadurch würden andere vom Markt ausgeschlossen und das trifft auf die Designpatente von Apple nicht zu, was man an mehreren erhältlichen Produkten sieht. 

Weiters solltest du Apple nicht unbedingt unterstellen, dass sie sich irgendwelche Entscheidungen kaufen, schon gar nicht, wenn der Konkurent Samsung heißt. 

PS: Ich könnte, wenn ich mir das Verhalten von manchem User so ansehe, auch fragen, ob jemand von Samsung bezahlt wird, aber das hat mit einer objektiven Diskussion nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## McClaine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wieso, es gibt auch Fahrzeuge mit 3 Rädern.  Ansonsten könnte Mercedes auch alle PKW mit Kettenantrieb ausstatten. Patente wie "Knopf in der Mitte und Runde Ecken" sind jedoch ebenso besch..eidene Beschreibungen wie "Tür mit Griff".


 
Brauchste garnicht mehr weiter ausführen, manche werte Herren sehen das anders, siehe Post über dir 

@Nail

Schlimmer als Apple ist keine Firma. Ich bin kein Samsung Fan, aber ein Handy aus Kunststoff ist mir lieber als so ein schnöseliges Glas ding, das beim angucken schon kaputt wird.
Innovationen hat Apple gleich 0, Eigenwerbung bzw Eigenlob schlimmer als bei Mediamarkt, Preise für alte hardware mit neuem OS usw...

Bevor ich mir ein Apple kaufe, kaufe ich mir lieber nochmal ein Nokia 5210, das hat nix mit Hass zu tun, das ist Geschmackssache und Einstellungsache wenn man wegen verschieden Sachen einem Produkt abgeneigt ist.

Samsung baut Top Festplatten, Fernseher, Bildschirme, Speichermedien. Meines erachtens Top weil zum guten Preis gute HW verkauft wird. Bin ich deshalb ein Fan weil ich paar Sachen von Samsung nutze und das SG 1-3 besser als das Iphone finde?

Überleg dir mal was du eigentlich für Stuss redest und Leute mit Unwahrheiten bezichtigst. Nicht jeder hat deine Einstellung und Meinung, komm damit klar aber lass diese Copy/Past Kommentare, wirkt leider für mich schon Monoton 

Und wieder zum Thema: was soll man noch schreiben, das Urteil ist richtig und meine Diskussion hier beendet, falls ihr noch Fragen habt bitte per PN. Hab noch 2 Tage Urlaub, dann kann man das vernünftig ausdiskutieren


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



McClaine schrieb:


> Schlimmer als Apple ist keine Firma.
> Innovationen hat Apple gleich 0, Eigenwerbung bzw Eigenlob schlimmer als bei Mediamarkt, Preise für alte hardware mit neuem OS usw...
> Samsung baut Top Festplatten, Fernseher, Bildschirme, Speichermedien. Meines erachtens Top weil zum guten Preis gute HW verkauft wird.


 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt selten eine so beschränkte Sich der Dinge gesehen.

Ja, Samsung baut gute Produkte, da gebe ich dir recht. Samsung selber hat aber reichlich Dreck am stecken (Korruption, Umweltschutz, Kartellbildung).
Das sollte man, wenn man wirklich objektiv ist, vielleicht auch mal sehen und beurteilen. Und zum Thema Eigenlob und Eigenwerbung. Hast du dir mal die Präsentation des SIII angeschaut *Hust*? 

Und nein, Apple ist kein Heiliger, das stimmt ebenfalls. Allerdings sollte man vielleicht doch mal so objektiv sein und anerkennen, was Apple in den letzten 10 Jahren erreicht hat.
Der iPod hat sich hunderte Millionen mal verkauft und hat die Art und Weise wie man heute Musik hört maßgeblich beeinflusst. Gleiches gilt für iTunes, den erfolgreichsten digitalen Media-Store, der letztlich ebenfalls einiges verändert hat. Mit dem iPhone haben sie den Handy-Markt umgekrempelt, und letztlich Google sogar zu Android inspiriert. Mit dem iPad haben sie ein sterbendes Nischenprodukt (Tablet-PC) zu einem Millionenseller gemacht, wobei dessen Display nach wie vor konkurrenzlos ist. Gleiches gilt für das MacBook Pro Retina, welches aktuell eines der besten Notebooks weltweit ist. Oder auch das MacBook Air, bei dem es Intel und den anderen Herstellern einfach nicht schaffen, ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu sein was die Verkaufszahlen angeht.
Hat Apple all diese Sachen "erfunden"? Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber sie haben die Geräte auf ihre Art und Weise umgesetzt und waren/sind megaerfolgreich damit. Muss man Apple dafür mögen? Nein, aber auch ohne Apple zu mögen, kann man das durchaus mal anerkennen.

Deswegen sage ich: Hut ab dafür, dass es eine kleine Computer Firma aus Kalifornien zu einem milliardenschweren Konzern mit vielen guten Produkten im Portfolio geschafft hat. 

Und ich sage: Hut ab Samsung. Eine tolle Leistung im Smartphone Geschäft und in vielen anderen Bereichen so extrem erfolgreich zu sein. 
Und speziell bei den Smartphones finde ich es klasse, dass Samsung Apple so unter Druck setzt, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. 

Es gibt hier im Forum einige Leute, mit denen kann man prima über das Thema diskutieren. Einer, mit "M" am Anfang, ist bekennender Apple-Gegner und riesiger Galaxy SIII Fan. Ich kenne seinen Standpunkt, er kennt meinen, Streit kommt nicht auf, denn er erspart einem solche Sprüche, wie du sie hier ablässt.
Deswegen sage ich: Hut ab vor den bekennenden Apple-Gegnern, mit denen man vernünftig über das Thema argumentieren kann, ohne dass sie Apple-Käufern wie mir ständig irgendwelche Sprüche drücken. 

Aber na ja, du lebst halt in deiner kleinen "Ich-hasse-Apple-Welt", da darf man wohl keine Objektivität erwarten....


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich: Hut ab dafür, dass es eine kleine Computer Firma aus Kalifornien zu einem milliardenschweren Konzern mit vielen guten Produkten im Portfolio geschafft hat.
> 
> Und ich sage: Hut ab Samsung. Eine tolle Leistung im Smartphone Geschäft und in vielen anderen Bereichen so extrem erfolgreich zu sein.
> Und speziell bei den Smartphones finde ich es klasse, dass Samsung Apple so unter Druck setzt, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.



Das triffts doch eigentlich ganz gut. Wo wären wir denn, wenn nicht Samsung recht gute Parolie bieten würde.

Ansonsten finde ich die Apple-Threads immer ganz unterhaltsam. Man trifft auch immer wieder ein paar (Halb)Wahrheiten.^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wieso, es gibt auch Fahrzeuge mit 3 Rädern.  Ansonsten könnte Mercedes auch alle PKW mit Kettenantrieb ausstatten. Patente wie "Knopf in der Mitte und Runde Ecken" sind jedoch ebenso besch..eidene Beschreibungen wie "Tür mit Griff".


Das Designpatent umfasst aber sechs Punkte und nicht zwei. 
Ein Kettenantrieb wäre aber mal was. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den amerikanischen Präsidentschaftskandidat, der jedem Bürger einen Panzer genehmigen wollte. 

Ein Auto mit 3 Rädern wäre ein finanzieller Flop. Tablets mit schwarzem Rahmen und/oder ungleichmäßig abgerundeten Ecken funktionieren deswegen nicht schlechter, weswegen dein Vergleich einfach nicht funktioniert. 
Das Sony Tablet weicht sogar irgendwie in drei Punkten vom Designpatent ab, da durch die abgerundete Oberkante nicht mal eine komplett flache Oberseite vorhanden ist. 

Apple hat seit 2009 auch Designpatente für das Cinema Display und das MacBook Pro. Es werden aber noch immer Monitore und Notebooks von anderen Herstellern auf den Markt gebracht, also wo sollen einen die Designpatente von Apple einschränken?

@McClaine
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Samsung schlechte Hardware baut, sondern dass mir ihre Geschäftspraktiken nicht passen.
Sonderlich innovativ finde deren Produkte auch nicht, denn viel mehr als gute Hardware gibt es bei ihnen nicht.


----------



## Research (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wieso, es gibt auch Fahrzeuge mit 3 Rädern.  Ansonsten könnte Mercedes auch alle PKW mit Kettenantrieb ausstatten.[]


 
Hmm, willst du schon wieder Richtung Russland/Portugal/Türkei reisen?
Ich telefoniere mal mit Italien und Japan...
Mal gucken wie die Sache auf dem Mond Läuft. Scheinbar nicht schlecht.

So, wir wissen: alle Firmen (die hier genannten) machen mehr oder minder große '*!§!§$$%.
Das Patent-System ist ein Inzestiöses Gebilde. Das gerne dazu benutzt wird echte Konkurrenten aus zu-bremsen. Manche werden wieder einkassiert, manche gestärkt. Manche werden auch für Unrecht erklärt obwohl es patentierungswürdig ist. Ob durch Unfähigkeit, Unwillen, Korruption, Zeitmangel... der Richter kann keiner sagen.
Jeder hat auf seinem Gebiet Stärken.
Jeder hat auf seinem Gebiet Schwächen.

Damit sind alle Punkte abgedeckt. Hoffentlich.


----------



## FKY2000 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

 

Kurze ZUsammenfassung d. Diskussion:

"Apple ist doof!"

"Gar nicht wahr"

"Doch"

"gar nicht"

"Auf jeden Fall"

"Stimmt nicht"

"Oh doch"

"Oh nein"

"Doch doch doch"

"Nein nein nein und nochmals nein"


----------



## McClaine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt selten eine so beschränkte Sich der Dinge gesehen.
> 
> Ja, Samsung baut gute Produkte, da gebe ich dir recht. Samsung selber hat aber reichlich Dreck am stecken (Korruption, Umweltschutz, Kartellbildung).
> Das sollte man, wenn man wirklich objektiv ist, vielleicht auch mal sehen und beurteilen. Und zum Thema Eigenlob und Eigenwerbung. Hast du dir mal die Präsentation des SIII angeschaut *Hust*?



- Red bitte nicht so nen Stuss. Beschränkt ist vllt deine Fähigkeit Dinge zu verstehen, bzw den ganzen Post zu Quoten und nicht nen fetzen  raus zu reissen und somit den Zusammenhang zu verzerren. Aber machst du  ja recht gern.
Ja Samsung hat Dreck am stecken, genauso wie jede andere Machtgierige Firma auch. Und worauf willst du hinaus?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und nein, Apple ist kein Heiliger, das stimmt ebenfalls. Allerdings sollte man vielleicht doch mal so objektiv sein und anerkennen, was Apple in den letzten 10 Jahren erreicht hat.
> Der iPod hat sich hunderte Millionen mal verkauft und hat die Art und Weise wie man heute Musik hört maßgeblich beeinflusst. Gleiches gilt für iTunes, den erfolgreichsten digitalen Media-Store, der letztlich ebenfalls einiges verändert hat. Mit dem iPhone haben sie den Handy-Markt umgekrempelt, und letztlich Google sogar zu Android inspiriert. Mit dem iPad haben sie ein sterbendes Nischenprodukt (Tablet-PC) zu einem Millionenseller gemacht, wobei dessen Display nach wie vor konkurrenzlos ist. Gleiches gilt für das MacBook Pro Retina, welches aktuell eines der besten Notebooks weltweit ist. Oder auch das MacBook Air, bei dem es Intel und den anderen Herstellern einfach nicht schaffen, ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu sein was die Verkaufszahlen angeht.
> Hat Apple all diese Sachen "erfunden"? Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber sie haben die Geräte auf ihre Art und Weise umgesetzt und waren/sind megaerfolgreich damit. Muss man Apple dafür mögen? Nein, aber auch ohne Apple zu mögen, kann man das durchaus mal anerkennen.



Ich erkenne auch an was Apple erreicht hat, wenn du dich an meine alten Apple postings von letzten Jahr noch bisschen erinnern kannst hatte ich auch positiv und neutral über Apple geschrieben. Aber auch hier realisierst du nur Teile die dir zum Angriff passen und zum Quotenopfer werden, also lass es lieber 

Ich gebe dir in deiner Love Story für Apple in allen Recht. Aber trotzdem, ließ meinen Post über dir nochmal durch - ich will trotzdem kein Apple Gerät besitzen und benutzen, wenn du damit ein Problem hast ist es nicht mein Problem! 
Um dich nochmal zu bestätigen: ICH; MCCLAINE; ERKENNE DIE UNEINGESCHRÄNKTE HERSCHAFFT DER TABLETS VON APPLE VOLL UND GANZ AN! 





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich: Hut ab dafür, dass es eine kleine Computer Firma aus Kalifornien zu einem milliardenschweren Konzern mit vielen guten Produkten im Portfolio geschafft hat.
> 
> Und ich sage: Hut ab Samsung. Eine tolle Leistung im Smartphone Geschäft und in vielen anderen Bereichen so extrem erfolgreich zu sein.
> Und speziell bei den Smartphones finde ich es klasse, dass Samsung Apple so unter Druck setzt, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
> ...




Jap. Konkurenz hält die Jungs von Samsung und Apple bei Laune. 
Und schön das du mit einigen hier so wunderbar auskommst - interessiert mich aber leider recht wenig.
Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Problem mit dir oder Nail, einzig und alleine die immer wieder kehrenden und lästigen Bashes die ihr in jedem Thread über Seiten hinweg führt ( hab ich ja schon im 1. Post von mir geschrieben...) gehen jemanden wie mir - der sich gerne stillschweigend die Kommentare durchliest mal gewaltig auf den Zeiger!

Und "keine Objektivität" lass ich mir von dir bestimmt nich vorwerfen. Lerne du erstmal lesen und verstehen mein Freund und vllt mal ganze Posts quoten und nicht nur nen Satz.
Nochmal für dich: ich nutze das Galaxy S2 und ne Festplatte von Samsung, das ist alles. Also überlegt euch mal wen ihr hier als "Fanboy" abstempelt und bezichtigt...




> Bevor ich mir ein Apple kaufe, kaufe ich mir lieber nochmal ein Nokia  5210, das hat nix mit Hass zu tun, das ist Geschmackssache und  Einstellungsache wenn man wegen verschieden Sachen einem Produkt  abgeneigt ist.


Das ist kein Hass gegen euere Einstellung oder Apple, das ist ganz einfach eine abneigung derer Produkte, um mich selbst zu Zitieren. Aber ich bin raus, ihr müsst eine Abneigung net verstehen, is schon gut ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



McClaine schrieb:


> - Red bitte nicht so nen Stuss.



Ich rede keinen Stuss. Ich habe meine Meinung geäußert. Mehr nicht.



> Beschränkt ist vllt deine Fähigkeit Dinge zu verstehen, bzw den ganzen Post zu Quoten und nicht nen fetzen  raus zu reissen und somit den Zusammenhang zu verzerren. Aber machst du  ja recht gern.
> Ja Samsung hat Dreck am stecken, genauso wie jede andere Machtgierige Firma auch. Und worauf willst du hinaus?



Worauf ich hinaus will? Überleg mal, vielleicht kommst du drauf. Wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht, da deine Sicht der Dinge wie schon gesagt recht beschränkt zu sein scheint.



> Ich erkenne auch an was Apple erreicht hat, wenn du dich an meine alten Apple postings von letzten Jahr noch bisschen erinnern kannst hatte ich auch positiv und neutral über Apple geschrieben.



Nö, habe ich von dir noch nicht erlebt. Ist aber auch egal.



> Aber auch hier realisierst du nur Teile die dir zum Angriff passen und zum Quotenopfer werden, also lass es lieber



Ich bin kein Quotenopfer, ich mag Apple Produkte. Nothing more and nothing less. Jedem das Seine. Ich lästere ja auch nicht über Leute, die andere Sachen kaufen als ich, denn das ist einfach daneben. Scheinbar weißt du dir aber nicht anders zu helfen.



> Ich gebe dir in deiner Love Story für Apple in allen Recht. Aber trotzdem, ließ meinen Post über dir nochmal durch - ich will trotzdem kein Apple Gerät besitzen und benutzen, wenn du damit ein Problem hast ist es nicht mein Problem!
> Um dich nochmal zu bestätigen: ICH; MCCLAINE; ERKENNE DIE UNEINGESCHRÄNKTE HERSCHAFFT DER TABLETS VON APPLE VOLL UND GANZ AN!



Du sagst anderen, sie sollen deine Posts mal richtig lesen, und dann schreibst du so was über die Posts anderer Leute.....



> Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Problem mit dir oder Nail, einzig und alleine die immer wieder kehrenden und lästigen Bashes die ihr in jedem Thread über Seiten hinweg führt ( hab ich ja schon im 1. Post von mir geschrieben...) gehen jemanden wie mir - der sich gerne stillschweigend die Kommentare durchliest mal gewaltig auf den Zeiger!



Andere Meinungen zu haben ist also bashen? Entschuldigung das ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Apple sch.... ist, und dieses auch hier äußere.



> Und "keine Objektivität" lass ich mir von dir bestimmt nich vorwerfen.



Das musst du dir bei der Qualität deiner Posts wohl gefallen lassen.



> Das ist kein Hass gegen euere Einstellung oder Apple, das ist ganz einfach eine abneigung derer Produkte, um mich selbst zu Zitieren. Aber ich bin raus, ihr müsst eine Abneigung net verstehen, is schon gut ^^



Mir ist egal, ob jemand Apple Mag oder nicht, ich akzeptiere es einfach. Und diese Akzeptanz kann ich dann aber umgekehrt auch erwarten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen bashen und seine Meinung vertreten wurde letztes Jahr manchem von einem Mod erklärt. 

Weder Cook noch ich wollen irgendjemandem etwas von Apple aufschwatzen, oder etwas von Samsung ausreden. 

Ich freu mich noch immer darüber, dass sich Android so gut verkauft, denn dadurch hat nicht jeder Horst ein iPhone.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen bashen und seine Meinung vertreten wurde letztes Jahr manchem von einem Mod erklärt.
> 
> Weder Cook noch ich wollen irgendjemandem etwas von Apple aufschwatzen, oder etwas von Samsung ausreden.
> 
> Ich freu mich noch immer darüber, dass sich Android so gut verkauft, denn dadurch hat nicht jeder Horst ein iPhone.



So sieht's aus, und mehr gibt es zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen.
(auch nicht per PN....)


----------



## McClaine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Sorry Dastash, aber mir war so langweilig nach 4 Wochen Urlaub 

Danke Nailgun, und nein ich ignorier euch nicht mehr. Dieser schöne Tag zeigt mir doch was ich an dir habe  
Auf jeden Fall bleibst du sachlicher als dein Kollege, Respekt 

@Topic 
ähm was läuft im Moment eigentlich noch an Klagen und wo!? Weiss das jemand, vllt kann man sich bald wieder auf neue Ergebnise freuen


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



McClaine schrieb:


> ähm was läuft im Moment eigentlich noch an Klagen und wo!? Weiss das jemand, vllt kann man sich bald wieder auf neue Ergebnise freuen



Google es, dann weißt du es. Es gibt genügend News-Seiten, die regelmäßig darüber berichten. Oder mach 'nen Sammelthread auf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Oder warte auf die nächste News von DaStash. 

ASUS könnte allerdings bald Post von Apple bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ja, die nächste News von DaStash zum Thema Gerichtsurteil dürfte nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Allerdings nur wenn Apple verliert

Warum denkst du, dass Asus bald Post bekommt? Wegen dem Zenbook und dem MacBook Air Design Patent?


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ja, ein anderes Ultrabook welches dem Air so ähnlich sieht fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Klar, die patentierte Keilform ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, aber ich persönlich finde schon, dass das Zenbook ansonsten eigenständig genug aussieht um es nicht mit dem MBA zu verwechseln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Es geht nicht darum, dass man es verwechselt, denn um gegen ein Plagiat vorzugehen braucht man kein Designpatent. 
Was ASUS mit dem Design beabsichtigt hat, ist auch schwer anders auszulegen, denn mir fallen im Moment keine ASUS Notebooks mit metallischer Oberfläche ein. 

Ach ja, ein deutsches Gericht hat fest gestellt, dass das Xoom nicht das Designpatent von Apple verletzt. Ich wusste zwar nicht wirklich was von dieser Klage, aber das Xoom hat einen schwarzen Rahmen und das reicht anscheinend.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Genau da fängt es aber an schwierig zu werden. Klar ist die Oberfläche metallisch, aber dennoch optisch anders als beim MBA., wie hier schön zu sehen:

http://www.asus.de/websites/Global/products/NOzAOtadWyTCclA9/RGSj9RDuQlupP131_500.jpg

http://www.quikstarts.com/images/upload/actual/13252706662_screenshot-macbook-air.jpg


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich hatte beide Teile nebeneinander vor mir und weiß, dass die Oberfläche eine andere Struktur hat. Ob Apple mit einer Klage durch kommt, ist dann eine andere Frage, aber eine Klage halte ich für wahrscheinlich. 

Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja, dass ASUS das Zenbook in schwarz raus bringen. Man darf ja wohl hoffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



McClaine schrieb:


> nicht das hier ein Mod aufräumt ^^


 
Hiermit geschehen und reihenweise OT entfernt. Bitte beim Thema bleiben und die Gemüter nicht zu sehr erhitzen um Punkteverteilungen zu vermeiden!


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hatte beide Teile nebeneinander vor mir und weiß, dass die Oberfläche eine andere Struktur hat. Ob Apple mit einer Klage durch kommt, ist dann eine andere Frage, aber eine Klage halte ich für wahrscheinlich.



Da gehe ich auch von aus.


----------



## McClaine (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Schade wenns Asus weggeklagt werden sollte, das hätte mir schon gefallen aber der Preis von 1000+ ist ja mal


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Der Preis ist der Fluch der Ultrabooks. Die mit guter Qualität und Ausstattung kosten auch richtig Geld.


----------



## AeroX (18. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis ist der Fluch der Ultrabooks. Die mit guter Qualität und Ausstattung kosten auch richtig Geld.



Wie es überall so ist


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

Da hast du natürlich recht. 
Aber Media Markt und Co suggerieren halt gerne etwas anderes


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, die nächste News von DaStash zum Thema Gerichtsurteil dürfte nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Allerdings nur wenn Apple verliert


Also du als stetiger begleiter meiner News, owohls Dich ja eigentlich gar net interessiert??!! / ---> komisch, solltest wissen, dass das nicht stimmt. 

@Topic
Bezüglich der Ultrabooks bin ich gespannt in wiefern Apple jetzt gegen weitere, große Hersteller vorgehen wird. Asus ist da sicherlich ein heißer Kandidat. Ich persönlich empfinde jedoch das Design als ausreichend unterschiedlich, insbesondere die Rückseite macht das Zen ein Stück weit "einzigartig" und unverwechselbar. EIne Gefahr das Ultrabook mit dem Air-Book zu verwechseln sehe ich somit nicht.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

*[UPDATE, 23.07.2012]*
*Zwangswerbung für Samsung: Apple zu Gegendarstellung gezwungen!* 

Der High Court of England hatte kürzlich festgestellt, dass die Galaxy Tab Geräte von Samsung, entscheidend anders als die Apple iPad Produkte aussehen und somit nicht gegen das Designpatent verstoßen. Wie jetzt durch blommberg bekannt wurde, hatte Richter Colin Birss Apple dazu verdonnert über einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten eine Art Gegendarstellung zu den Vorwürfen das Samsung mit der Galaxy Tab Reihe Apple iPad Produkte kopiere zu veröffentlichen. Diese solle vor allem auf der Apple Webseite aber auch in diversen anderen Medien, wie der Financial Times, der Daily Mail, dem Guardian Mobile Magazine und dem T3, veröffentlicht werden. Unterm Strich bedeutet das, dass Apple dazu gezwungen wird, für den Konkurrenten Werbung zu machen, so ein Apple Anwalt, darum wird Apple gegen das am 9. Juli gefällte Urteil in Berufung gehen.

Quelle: 
heise.de: Apple muss ueber verlorene Patentklage in Grossbritannien informieren
areamobile.de: Apple muss "Werbung" für Samsung machen


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du konsequenterweise dazu erwähnen, dass der Richter befand, dass das Galaxy Tab "nicht cool genug ist" und deshalb keine Verwechslungsgefahr bestünde


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Wozu? Ist doch allgemein bekannt das Appleprodukte vieeel cooler als andere sind. 
Bezüglich der genaueren Urteilsbegründung verweise ich auf die original News samt Quellangaben.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Naja, solange ihnen der genaue Wortlaut nicht vorgegeben wird, kann Apple immer noch sowas wie 'Samsung ist zu uncool, um uns zu kopieren.' schreiben. 

Bzgl. Ultrabook...
Wieso ist für viele immer die Rückseite, bzw. Unterseite von Produkten so interessant?
Beim normalen Gebrauch und im Laden bekommt man davon doch so gut wie nichts mit.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, solange ihnen der genaue Wortlaut nicht vorgegeben wird, kann Apple immer noch sowas wie 'Samsung ist zu uncool, um uns zu kopieren.' schreiben.


Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, wie wirkt sich die quasi Aussage "Samsung kopiert nicht", egal warum, auf andere Verfahren aus? Schließlich steht diese Aussage dann im Widerspruch zu Apples streben bei anderen Gerichten Samsung genau das vorzuwerfen?! 


> Bzgl. Ultrabook...
> Wieso ist für viele immer die Rückseite, bzw. Unterseite von Produkten so interessant?
> Beim normalen Gebrauch und im Laden bekommt man davon doch so gut wie nichts mit.


Ganz einfach. Es geht ja um die nicht Verwechselbarkeit. Jetzt stell Dir ein gar nicht so untypisches Nutzungsszenario vor. Ein Café. Da sieht man dann "andere" an ihrem Ultrabook sitzen und kann so sehr gut unterscheiden, ob es sich dabei um ein Apple oder um kein Applegerät handelt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Da das Ganze wohl nur für GB gelten wird, ist es für andere Verfahren ja relativ egal. 

Sorry, aber nur ein anderes Logo ist etwas wenig. Das Zenbook hat zwar eine andere Struktur am Deckel, aber was ASUS mit dem Design beabsichtigt hat, ist offensichtlich, denn mir fallen eigentlich keine anderen ASUS Notebooks mit Metalloptik ein.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nur ein anderes Logo ist etwas wenig. Das Zenbook hat zwar eine andere Struktur am Deckel, aber was ASUS mit dem Design beabsichtigt hat, ist offensichtlich, denn mir fallen eigentlich keine anderen ASUS Notebooks mit Metalloptik ein.


Also das Design ist ganz klar an dem der Asus Tablets angepasst und die besaßen auch schon Metalloptik, bzw. Alu cases. Des Weiteren hatte Asus auch schon vor knapp zwei Jahren bei diversen Laptopmodellen Alu cases, wie auch zahlreiche andere Hersteller, von daher sehe ich da jetzt kein "akutes" Bestreben durch Verwendung von Aluminium als Werksstoff das Macbook Air nachzuahmen. Einzig die Kleilform könnte ein Indiz dafür sein, jedoch kennst du ja meine Meinung bezüglich dem Streben nach dem dünnst möglichen Gehäuse. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Die Tablets sehen eher weniger nach Alu aus und hier geht es um die Keilform *und* die Metalloptik. 
Anzunehmen, dass das Design eher zufällig, bzw. unabsichtlich so gewählt wurde, ist schon etwas naiv, bzw. ignorant.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Tablets sehen eher weniger nach Alu aus und hier geht es um die Keilform *und* die Metalloptik.
> Anzunehmen, dass das Design eher zufällig, bzw. unabsichtlich so gewählt wurde, ist schon etwas naiv, bzw. ignorant.


Bauartbedingt: Wie kann man sich ohne diese Keilform "dünnstes Notebook der Welt" schimpfen? Ich mein, irgendwo muss die Hardware ja hin. 

@Alu 
Na um so besser, wenn sie nicht wie Alu aussehen. Noch ein Grund weniger für eine Verwechslung.

p.s.: Würde Plastik *und* Keilform i. O. sein?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Es geht hier nicht um Alu, sondern die Metalloptik. 
Schwarz und keilförmig wäre kein Problem und sogar bauartbedingt möglich.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schwarz und keilförmig wäre kein Problem und sogar bauartbedingt möglich.


Defakto ist also silberfarbig wegpatentiert?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Keilförmig mit Metalloptik, jede andere Kombination ist möglich. 

Als Apple im Jahr 2009 Designpatente für die Cinema Displays und MacBook Pro bekommen hat, hat auch keiner rum gejammert und da seit dem noch immer Monitore und Notebooks auf den Markt kommen, wird durch so etwas auch keiner vom Markt fern gehalten.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Trollt euch!

Wenn Apple wirklich ein Patent auf Metalloptik hat, **** dann sind ca 50% aller in Deutschland fahrenden PKW rollende Patentverletzungen.

Geht es dabei um das gesamte Gehäuse? Die alten Dell Geräte waren Voll-Metall mit Metalloptik. Und die sind teilweise 5 Jahre alt. Und noch älter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Es ist nur eine Keilform mit Metalloptik ein Problem und es gibt wenig keilförmige Autos. 
Eine schwarze Unterseite müsste eigentlich schon reichen und irgendwie bezweifle ich auch, dass Apple gegen ASUS Erfolg haben wird, zumindest nicht in England.


----------



## McClaine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Wunderbar und was hat das alles mit 





> apple-gericht-kassiert-slide-unlock-design-patent


 zu tun!? 
Richtig, garnichts


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das wäre die richtige Entschuldigung

â€¢ Pic of the Day: Apples Entschuldigung â€“ GIGA


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das wäre die richtige Entschuldigung
> 
> â€¢ Pic of the Day: Apples Entschuldigung â€“ GIGA


 
Geht anders auch, und ich weis nicht in welcher Aussage mehr Wahrheit steckt


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Und wie soll Metall aussehen wenn nicht nach Metall?
Soll man jetzt andersherum faken und Metall aussehen lassen wie Plastik.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das wäre die richtige Entschuldigung
> 
> 
> 
> â€¢ Pic of the Day: Apples Entschuldigung â€“ GIGA


 
Hahaha, gefällt mir! Richtig erfrischend und vielleicht übernimmt Apple ja diese Idee, wäre schließlich nicht das erste Mal. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wie soll Metall aussehen wenn nicht nach Metall?
> Soll man jetzt andersherum faken und Metall aussehen lassen wie Plastik.


Mein Vorschlag.: Metall mit Plastikoptik, welche Metalloptik nachahmt. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Wunderbar und was hat das alles mit  zu tun!?
> Richtig, garnichts


Es geht um Designpatente und um das nächste große Konfliktpotenzial, welches inhaltlich vergleichbar mit dem Tabletpatentstreit ist. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Geht anders auch, und ich weis nicht in welcher Aussage mehr Wahrheit steckt



Auch nicht schlecht 



DaStash schrieb:


> Richtig erfrischend und vielleicht übernimmt Apple ja diese Idee, wäre schließlich nicht das erste Mal



Zuzutrauen wäre es


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Irgendwer sollte das Design der Bilder schnell patentieren.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Für alle die es interessiert habe ich mal die Urteilsbegründung bezüglich der Galaxy Tab Entscheidung direkt verlinkt. Dort wird ausführlich anhand von diversen Beispielen erklärt, warum das Tab ausreichend unterschiedlich zum iPad designed ist. Unter anderem wird auch, was ich ganz interessant finde festgestellt, dass man erkennen müsse, wohin ein Trend, wie zum Beispiel das streben nach immer dünneren Geräten geht und dieser Punkt kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal einer Firma sein kann. Das klingt für mich auch ein Stück weit richtungsweisend was die Ultrabookgeschichte angeht.

Urteilsbegründung(orig.): http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/Resource...sung-apple.pdf



Nailgun schrieb:


> Eine schwarze Unterseite müsste eigentlich schon reichen und irgendwie bezweifle ich auch, dass Apple gegen ASUS Erfolg haben wird, zumindest nicht in England.


Davon ausgehend, müsste ja eine andersfarbige/anmutende(kreisförmig gebürstet) Rückseite, wie beim Zenbook vorhanden, ja auch ausreichen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, das beim Zenbook könnte reichen, muss aber nicht. 

Das mit dem Streben nach dünner Hardware war wohl auf den Vorschlag von Apple bezogen, dass Samsung das Tab ja merklich dicker konstruieren könnte.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das mit dem Streben nach dünner Hardware war wohl auf den Vorschlag von Apple bezogen, dass Samsung das Tab ja merklich dicker konstruieren könnte.


Jep, in etwa genau so ein super Vorschlag wie bei cook seinem comic, wo die Entschuldigung mit weißer Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund abgebildet werden sollte. 

@Zenbook
Ich hoffe mal. In dem Bereich wünsche ich mir einfach etwas mehr Konkurrenz, damit die Preise purzeln.  

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep, in etwa genau so ein super Vorschlag wie bei cook seinem comic, wo die Entschuldigung mit weißer Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund abgebildet werden sollte.
> 
> @Zenbook
> Ich hoffe mal. In dem Bereich wünsche ich mir einfach etwas mehr Konkurrenz, damit die Preise purzeln.
> ...


Bei Apple wäre Weiß ja "back to the roots". 

Ich will aber trotzdem ein schwarzes Zenbook. Reicht ja schon, wenn die Apple Notebooks silber sind.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es mit dieser Klage hier ausgehen wird.
Samsung: "Ohne Nutzung unserer Patente gäbe es kein iPhone" - Golem.de

2,55 Milliarden Dollar ist schon eine stark, m. M. n., überzogene Forderung. Wenn man mal überlegt das hier ein Konzern verklagt wird, der ca. 20 Jahre vor Apples Eintritt in den mobile Markt schon präsent war und ohne dessen Erfindungen und Patente Apple nicht ein iPhone auf den Markt gebracht hätte.^^

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Jep, nur wäre Samsung ohne Apple auch nicht dort, wo sie jetzt sind. 
Apple hat ihnen mit iPhone und iPad gezeigt, wohin der Trend geht und ohne iOS gäbe es jetzt auch kein Android in dieser Form. 

Die sind einfach nur sauer, weil sie mit ihren üblichen Praktiken nicht ungehindert weiter machen können und verklagt werden. Die geforderte Summe finde ich übrigens angemessen, da Apple den heutigen Smartphone- und Tabletmarkt geschaffen hat.


----------



## negert (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Apple hat ihnen mit iPhone und iPad gezeigt, wohin der Trend geht und ohne iOS gäbe es jetzt auch kein Android in dieser Form.


 
Das sehe ich anders. Erst als Apple das iPhone vorgestellt hat, wollten Leute Touchscreen Handys und Smartphones mit grossen Multitouchdisplays. 

Vorher hat keiner/wenige sowas gewollt. Wenn doch gab es eine Hand voll Geräte von HTC, Nokia,... die den Bereich locker abdeckten. Erst als Apple ein Touchhandy vorgestellt hat, wollten es alle. Zugegebenermassen hat die Vermarktungs und Marketing-Abteilung von Apple da ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wirklich neu und revolutionär war das iPhone meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Den Funktionsumfang des iPhone bot schon damals jedes Windows-Mobile Handy.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ja, aber nicht mit so einer Bedienung. 
Ich hab mich damals für das Samsung QBowl entschieden und das Teil war Schrott. Technisch gut, aber die Bedienung ein Witz. 
Es hat schon seinen Grund, weswegen Android auf iOS Style geändert wurde. Das war anfangs auf Tastatur und Wippschalter ausgelegt.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Weil der Markt es verlangt hat.

Was anderes machen die Hersteller nicht ein Bedürfnis was vorher nicht da war wecken und die Konsumenten dazu bringen alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues "besseres" Produkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Und weil Eric Schmidt CEO bei Apple und an der Entwicklung des ersten iPhone beteiligt war. 

Den zweiten Satz bitte in Deutsch, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## negert (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Naja anfangs mag WinMobile vielleicht ein wenig komisch daherkommen, aber irgendwie habe ich es gemocht. Schliesslich viele Jahre ein Qtek bzw. HTC Handy mit WM. Dem iPhone hab ich nach nem halben Jahr den Laufpass gegeben.

Eine Bedienung per Apps so wie im iPhone kann nicht als besser oder schlechter dargestellt werden. Wie gut sich ein Gerät bedienen lässt ist immer vom Nutzer bzw. dessen Vorlieben und Nutzungsverhalten abhängig.
Also ich würde Windows Mobile iOS vorziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich erkläre es an einem Bespeisepiel: Vor den IPad/Iphone wollte die Masse sowas nicht haben. Erst nachdem Apple es hatte.
                                                Indem vorallem die 1 Gen. nicht 100% perfekt ist wollen sie beim Kunden erreichen das er 1-2 Jahre später das neue Produkt kauft.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juli 2012)

Jeder Hersteller hätte gerne, dass die Kunden 1-2 Jahre später ein neues Handy kaufen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Indem vorallem die 1 Gen. nicht 100% perfekt ist wollen sie beim Kunden erreichen das er 1-2 Jahre später das neue Produkt kauft.


 Ja das kann ein Grund sein oder aber auch schlicht Zeitdruck. Vielleicht wollten Sie nicht mehr so lange mit der Entwickung warten und haben statt dessen auf ein paar Funktionen verzichtet.

MfG


----------



## negert (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Eine MMS Funktion kann bzw. dürfte einfach nicht fehlen. Es läuft alles auf den von turbosnake angesprochenen Punkt hinaus.
Apple weiss wie man aus ******** Geld macht. RAM wird billiger und keiner rüstet mehr direkt bei Apple auf. Was machen die? Verlöten die Dinger einfach fix.

Sorry aber wenn ein Hersteller NUR seinen Gewinn im Kopf hat und nicht auch an den Endanwender denkt... dann find ich das noch tragischer als die ganze iTunes-Philosophie.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



negert schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ein Hersteller NUR seinen Gewinn im Kopf hat und nicht auch an den Endanwender denkt... dann find ich das noch tragischer als die ganze iTunes-Philosophie.



Dann musst du das bei jedem Konzern tragisch finden. Zwei Sachen stehen für jede Firma und jeden Konzern an erster Stelle: Wachstum und Gewinn. Und dann kommt erst mal lange, lange nix. Warum das ausgerechnet bei Apple ständig angeprangert wird, obwohl alle anderen Konzerne kein Stück besser sind, ist mir unerklärlich.
Zudem ist Apple durchaus kulant. So werden MacBooks Retina bei denen "Image Retention" auftritt, ohne zu murren kostenlos ausgetauscht (und _nicht_ nur nachgebessert/repariert). Gleiches galt bei (den wenigen) iPad Modellen mit Gelbstich im Display. Innerhalb weniger Tage hatten Kunden ihr neues Austausch-iPad geliefert bekommen. Das zeigt, dass Apple durchaus gewillt ist den Endanwender zufrieden zu stellen und einen guten Service zu bieten.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zudem ist Apple durchaus kulant. So werden MacBooks Retina bei denen "Image Retention" auftritt, ohne zu murren kostenlos ausgetauscht (und _nicht_ nur nachgebessert/repariert). Gleiches galt bei (den wenigen) iPad Modellen mit Gelbstich im Display. Innerhalb weniger Tage hatten Kunden ihr neues Austausch-iPad geliefert bekommen. Das zeigt, dass Apple durchaus gewillt ist den Endanwender zufrieden zu stellen und einen guten Service zu bieten.


Was hat Gewährleistung/Garantieanspruch mit Kulanz zu tun?

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was hat Gewährleistung/Garantieanspruch mit Kulanz zu tun?



Sehr viel, denn im Falle eines Gerätefehlers hat der Hersteller das Recht auf Nachbesserung d.h. er darf zuerst versuchen das Gerät zu reparieren, was u.U. Wochen dauern kann wenn man Pech hat, was Apple aber nicht in Anspruch nimmt, was wiederum kulant gegenüber dem Kunden ist, denn sie sind ja nicht verpflichtet das Gerät direkt auszutauschen.


----------



## Franzl (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das hat vermutlich mehr mit kosten/nutzen relation als kulanz zu tun. 
wenn das teil zb auch verklebt ist o.ä. dann ist die reparatur vermutlich teurer ( stundenkosten) als einfach ein neugerät zu verschicken.
natürlich steht die frage obs überhaupt reparierbar ist.

das ist ausserdem ne allg. frage und hat mit apple eig. nichts zu tun

edit: einfach mal nüchtern betrachtet: apple verschenkt ganz sicher keine neugeräte wenns nicht sein müsste..


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Von sowas wie nem Design Patent hab ich mein Lebtag noch nix gehört. Das ist nur irgend eine Patenterweiterung innerhalb der Patent Familie. Wenn man ein Konzept patentiert hat kann man das Patent bis zum jüngsten Tag, mit Neuerungen, die vom Grundkonzept abgeleitet sind, erweitern. Macht jede Firma so, dass möglichst viele Subeigenschaften vorhanden sind. Damit kann man dann z.B. gezielt bestimmte Sublizensen vergeben. Welche Vorteile es weiterhin bringt sieht man ja an dem Rechtsstreit. Es kann ja auch klappen. Hatt sich Apple nicht erst vor kurzem gegen Samsung durchgesetzt? Ich hab doch was von einem europa weitem Vertriebsverbot einer Tablet Serie von Samsung gehört. 

Samsung baut die CPU fürs Ipad und Apple verklagt sie.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Cook, der Gelbstich bei den Displays ist aber nicht erst seit dem iPad vorhanden.
Es gab einige Zeit davor bei den Monitoren und iMacs solche Probleme.
Ein Bekannter, der mit den Dingern im Grafikbereich arbeitet, und sich einen damals neuen iMac zulegte fuer viel Geld hatte nach dem 4ten Austausch noch immer einen Gelbstich drinnen. Klar lief alles halbwegs reibungslos, aber der Ganze Aufwand 4x ein Geraet zu tauschen und nicht damit arbeiten zu koennen ist auch nicht schoen.
Vor allem war das ein bekanntes Problem, welches nicht bei jedem Display aufgetreten ist.
Ich finds nicht gut, wenn der Hersteller es drauf ankommen laesst, ob ein Kunde reklamiert oder nicht. Da wurde wohl bei der Qualitaetskontrolle maechtig geschlampt.
Wenn der gleiche Fehler auch beim iPad auftrat, spricht das nicht unbedingt fuer Apple.

Ich kritisiere hier nicht an dieser Stelle, das die Produkte zu teuer sind, aber wenn man schon viel Geld ausgibt, sollte nicht der gleiche Fehler mehrere Serien betreffen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Franzl schrieb:


> Das hat vermutlich mehr mit kosten/nutzen relation als kulanz zu tun.
> wenn das teil zb auch verklebt ist o.ä. dann ist die reparatur vermutlich teurer ( stundenkosten) als einfach ein neugerät zu verschicken.
> natürlich steht die frage obs überhaupt reparierbar ist.



Es dürfte mMn weniger aufwendig bzw. kostenintensiv sein, einen Notebookdeckel mit Display komplett auszutauschen, als ein Neugerät mit Preisen zwischen 2279,- und 3849,-€ zu verschicken. (Ich weiß, was die Techniker verdienen, die für Apple die Macs reparieren, und das ist nicht die Welt )



> das ist ausserdem ne allg. frage und hat mit apple eig. nichts zu tun
> edit: einfach mal nüchtern betrachtet: apple verschenkt ganz sicher keine neugeräte wenns nicht sein müsste..



Nein zu verschenken haben sie, wie alle anderen Konzerne nichts, aber dass sie die Geräte sofort austauschen obwohl sie es zunächst nicht müssten ist halt kulant, und das meinte ich damit.



@ Verminaard

Das was du beschreibst ist ohne Zweifel ärgerlich. 
Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass Apple diese Diplays nicht selber produziert, sondern zukauft d.h. der Einfluss von Apple ist da eingeschränkt, was aber keine Entschuldigung sein soll.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ist mir klar das Apple nichts selbst produziert.
Aber da sollte eine Qualitaetskontrolle stattfinden. Auch wenn sie nichts selber herstellen.
Und wenn ein Fehler bekannt ist, sollte der ausgemerzt werden und nicht in andere Produkte uebernommen werden und auf die Blindheit/Faulheit der Konsumenten bauen.

Hat aber irgendwie jetzt gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, das führt etwas am Thema vorbei


----------



## DaStash (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sehr viel, denn im Falle eines Gerätefehlers hat der Hersteller das Recht auf Nachbesserung d.h. er darf zuerst versuchen das Gerät zu reparieren, was u.U. Wochen dauern kann wenn man Pech hat, was Apple aber nicht in Anspruch nimmt, was wiederum kulant gegenüber dem Kunden ist, denn sie sind ja nicht verpflichtet das Gerät direkt auszutauschen.


 
Klar, da hast du wohl Recht. Nur ist es gerade bei Geräten wie dem iPad für den Hersteller einfacher auszutauschen als zu reparieren. Das hat meist weniger mit Kulanz als viel mehr mit wirtschaftlichen Vorteilen zu tun. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Beim iPad ja, beim MacBook Pro Retina eher nein. Da dürfte es günstiger sein das Display auszutauschen.

Und was es bedeutet, wenn ein Hersteller nachbessert, das durfte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren.
Als ich mir 2006 meinen ersten Flachbild TV von LG für viel Geld gekauft hatte, traten nach kurzer Zeit Pixel- und Farbfehler auf. Der Verkäufer verwies mich an den Service von LG. Da wurden mir nach ein paar Tagen Wartezeit zwei Techniker vorbei geschickt, die das Gerät dann mitnahmen. Wie sich wiederum nach ein paar Tagen herausstellte, war das Panel defekt. Anstatt mir aber ein Austauschgerät zu schicken, wurde der Fernseher repariert und das Panel getauscht. Insgesamt dauerte das rund 3 Wochen in denen ich ohne TV da saß. Schön war, dass das Panel nach einem Monat wieder defekt war. Dadurch summierte sich die Gesamt-Reparaturzeit auf 6 Wochen.

Da finde ich die Apple Variante schon irgendwie besser.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Ich werfe an dieser Stelle einfach mal folgenden Link in die Runde:
Ließ Apple sich beim iPhone-Design von Sony inspirieren? - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Das war anscheinend eine Auftragsarbeit für einen Ex-Sonydesigner und da Sony bei der Sache noch immer verdächtig ruhig ist, glaube ich das auch irgendwie. 

Es soll sich dabei aber um einen Prototypen handeln und nicht um am Markt erhältliche Produkte. 

Es wurden ja auch Mails von Google veröffentlicht, bei denen sie Samsung empfahlen, das Design zu ändern und selbst Designer von Samsung meinten, dass gewisse Produkte denen von Apple zu ähnlich sehen. 

Was davon jetzt "wirklich stimmt" sollte aber das Gericht entscheiden, allerdings könnte Samsung mal für eine Zeit lang aufhören, sämtliche über zwei Wochen alte Mails zu löschen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das war anscheinend eine Auftragsarbeit für einen Ex-Sonydesigner und da Sony bei der Sache noch immer verdächtig ruhig ist, glaube ich das auch irgendwie.
> 
> Es soll sich dabei aber um einen Prototypen handeln und nicht um am Markt erhältliche Produkte.


Was ja an der Tatsache nichts ändern würde, wenn sie sich davon haben "inspirieren" lassen.


> Es wurden ja auch Mails von Google veröffentlicht, bei denen sie Samsung empfahlen, das Design zu ändern und selbst Designer von Samsung meinten, dass gewisse Produkte denen von Apple zu ähnlich sehen.


 Ja, wo es nach Ansicht Apples besser wäre etwas zu ändern. Sozusagen als "Präventivmaßnahme".


> Was davon jetzt "wirklich stimmt" sollte aber das Gericht entscheiden, allerdings könnte Samsung mal für eine Zeit lang aufhören, sämtliche über zwei Wochen alte Mails zu löschen.


Ich glaube am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Apple endlich mal mit dem Designunsinn aufhört und mal lieber wieder innovative Produkte entwickelt. Zumindestens mit Letzterem haben sie aktuell nicht viel auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.

*@GR-Thunderstorm*
Interessanter Link. Das wäre natürlich ein Ding, wenn die, die anderen immer das Kopieren vorwerfen, mit ihrem "erfolgreichsten" Produkt, selber nur kopiert haben. Das würde viel Glaubwürdigkeit verspielen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Beim iPad ja, beim MacBook Pro Retina eher nein. Da dürfte es günstiger sein das Display auszutauschen.
> 
> Und was es bedeutet, wenn ein Hersteller nachbessert, das durfte ich am eigenen Leib erfahren.
> Als ich mir 2006 meinen ersten Flachbild TV von LG für viel Geld gekauft hatte, traten nach kurzer Zeit Pixel- und Farbfehler auf. Der Verkäufer verwies mich an den Service von LG. Da wurden mir nach ein paar Tagen Wartezeit zwei Techniker vorbei geschickt, die das Gerät dann mitnahmen. Wie sich wiederum nach ein paar Tagen herausstellte, war das Panel defekt. Anstatt mir aber ein Austauschgerät zu schicken, wurde der Fernseher repariert und das Panel getauscht. Insgesamt dauerte das rund 3 Wochen in denen ich ohne TV da saß. Schön war, dass das Panel nach einem Monat wieder defekt war. Dadurch summierte sich die Gesamt-Reparaturzeit auf 6 Wochen.
> ...


Das wird schon seine Gründe haben warum die es da machen. Grundsätzlich gilt, niemand will einem was schenken, bzw. auf etwas verzichten. Von daher wird es schon seinen Vorteil haben, warum sie es da so machen. Es gibt ja schliesslich auch Negativbeispiele bei Apple, siehe iMac Reparaturverweigerung wegen Rauchens und da wollen wir ja auch nicht verallgemeinern. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

sry doppel


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

Die Lehrzeile sollte darauf hinweisen, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen sind. 
Wenn erstere stimmt, ist es das Design von Apple. 
Wenn zweitere stimmt, haben sie nur einen Prototyen und nicht wie Samsung, am Markt erhältliche Produkte kopiert. 

Samsungs Aussage 'Wir haben nicht bei Apple kopiert, weil die bei Sony kopiert haben.' ist sowieso lächerlich, da sie damit nicht mal abstreiten, dass sie Apple kopiert haben. 

Da du immer innovative Produkte von Apple forderst...
Was hat denn Samsung so innovatives auf den Markt gebracht?
Klar, bei der Technik sind sie gut, aber das ist nicht innovativ.

Apple war allerdings schon immer sehr stark aufs Design bezogen und haben auf mehrere Produkte Designpatente. 
Es jammert ja auch niemand, dass sie das Design vom MacBook Pro und dem Cinema Display patentiert haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das wird schon seine Gründe haben warum die es da machen. Grundsätzlich gilt, niemand will einem was schenken, bzw. auf etwas verzichten. Von daher wird es schon seinen Vorteil haben, warum sie es da so machen. Es gibt ja schliesslich auch Negativbeispiele bei Apple, siehe iMac Reparaturverweigerung wegen Rauchens und da wollen wir ja auch nicht verallgemeinern.



Das "Warum" interessiert aber nicht. Fakt ist, dass sie es machen und die MB Pros anstandslos tauschen, was letztlich kulant gegenüber dem Kunden ist.
Negativbeispiele gibt es immer, selbst beim (Allgemein bezogen) "besten" und "kulantesten" Hersteller oder Anbieter.
Aber ich denke, man kann Positives auch einfach mal positiv bewerten (auch wenn es um Apple geht ), denn wie gesagt, sie müssten es nicht direkt tauschen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Apple endlich mal mit dem Designunsinn aufhört und mal lieber wieder innovative Produkte entwickelt. Zumindestens mit Letzterem haben sie aktuell nicht viel auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.



Ob Produkte innovativ sind oder nicht, ist letztlich Ansichtssache und lässt sich nicht in dieser Form verallgemeinern.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Apple endlich mal mit dem Designunsinn aufhört und mal lieber wieder innovative Produkte entwickelt.



Einfach mal abwarten was beim Iphone 5 raus kommt.
Natürlich wären innovative Ideen wünschenswert, aber jährlich kann da wohl auch Apple nichts neues raus kloppen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich wären innovative Ideen wünschenswert, aber jährlich kann da wohl auch Apple nichts neues raus kloppen.



Richtig. 
Zudem ist der Raum für "echte" Innovationen ist bei den Smartphones sehr eng gesteckt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Einfach mal abwarten was beim Iphone 5 raus kommt.
> Natürlich wären innovative Ideen wünschenswert, aber jährlich kann da wohl auch Apple nichts neues raus kloppen.


Selbst wenn sie, wie schon öfters, das alleinige Riskio tragen und neue Funktionen bringen, werden sie von manchen gleich als unnötig abgetan, während aber andere Hersteller sofort diese Ideen aufgreifen und sobald es dann Standard ist, werden Apple gleich die Rechte abgesprochen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*

*[UPDATE 3, 27.07.2012]*
*Zwangswerbung für Samsung: Apple zu Gegendarstellung gezwungen! - Urteil bis zur Berufung ausgesetzt*

Laut Bloomberg ist ein englisches Gericht dem Einspruch Apples, gegen die Zwangsmaßnahme der öffentlichen Richtigstellung das Samsung mit der Galaxy Tab Reihe das iPad nicht kopiert habe, nachgekommen und hat das Urteil bis zur Berufungsverhandlung im Oktober ausgesetzt. Sollte Apple in dieser Verhandlung scheitern, müssten sie ein halbes Jahr in diversen Medien, unter anderem der eigenen Homepage, darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Samsung mit den Galaxy Tab Produkten das iPad nicht kopiert hat.

Quelle: 
areamobile.de - das Onlinemagazin für mobile Endgeräte


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Apple: Gericht kassiert "slide-to-unlock & Design" Patent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das "Warum" interessiert aber nicht. Fakt ist, dass sie es machen und die MB Pros anstandslos tauschen, was letztlich kulant gegenüber dem Kunden ist.
> Negativbeispiele gibt es immer, selbst beim (Allgemein bezogen) "besten" und "kulantesten" Hersteller oder Anbieter.
> Aber ich denke, man kann Positives auch einfach mal positiv bewerten (auch wenn es um Apple geht ), denn wie gesagt, sie müssten es nicht direkt tauschen.


 Ich bewerte das auch nicht negativ, gibt ja an solch einem Verhalten nichts auszusetzen, in jedem Fall kommt das dem Kunden entgegen und das ist gut. Ich denke eben nur, wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch, dass Kulanz nicht unbedingt das Hauptmotiv ist.



			
				Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal abwarten was beim Iphone 5 raus kommt.
> Natürlich wären innovative Ideen wünschenswert, aber jährlich kann da wohl auch Apple nichts neues raus kloppen.


Ja, da hast du wohl Recht, allerdings, dass ist jedenfalls mein Empfinden, kommt da schon seit einiger Zeit nicht wirklich etwas Herrausragendes, was unter anderem auch der Grund sein könnte, warum Apple ein wenig Marktanteil abgeben musste.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Doch, es ist kulant, wenn sie alte iPod gegen neue und bessere austauschen, denn da würde auch eine Gutschrift für ihren Store reichen. 

Das letzte "innovative" Feature war Siri und das wurde von Google und Samsung sofort aufgegriffen. 
Vielleicht sagt dir dein Empfinden aber auch, dass seit langer Zeit auch nichts brauchbares bei anderen Herstellern gekommen ist, also wieso sollte immer Apple der Vorreiter sein?


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das letzte "innovative" Feature war Siri und das wurde von Google und Samsung sofort aufgegriffen.
> Vielleicht sagt dir dein Empfinden aber auch, dass seit langer Zeit auch nichts brauchbares bei anderen Herstellern gekommen ist, also wieso sollte immer Apple der Vorreiter sein?


Ob symantisch oder nicht, dass Galaxy S2 beherrscht, dank Vlingo Integration, eine sehr gute voice Steuerung, die man ohne die Hände zu benutzen, verwenden konnte und das S2 war über ein halbes Jahr vor dem 4s auf dem Markt. 
Also nichts da mit Samsung hat das aufgegriffen. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Du verwechselst hier, wieder einmal, Sprachsteuerung mit Sprachassistent.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier, wieder einmal, Sprachsteuerung mit Sprachassistent.


Nö, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "semantisch oder nicht".  Und Entwicklungsinnovation kann man das auch nicht nennen, wenn ein Unternehmen aufgekauft wird.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Deswegen habe ich auch "innovativ" und nicht innovativ geschrieben. 
Hätte Samsung es aber nicht aufgegriffen, hätten Vlingo weiter entwickelt und nicht S Voice.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch "innovativ" und nicht innovativ geschrieben.
> Hätte Samsung es aber nicht aufgegriffen, hätten Vlingo weiter entwickelt und nicht S Voice.


Ah ja, ok. Verstehe.  
S VOice ist doch die Weiterentwicklung von Vlingo, heißt quasi nur anders oder was bedeutet deine Feststellung?!?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Dass der Sprachassistent von Samsung erst nach Siri kam.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Faktisch ja, dass stimmt aber man kann nicht automatisch rückschließen, dass dies auf Grund von Siri kam, da ja die Entwicklung eines solchen Assistenten, ausgehend von der Vlingo Integration begonnen hatte also schon bevor Siri auf dem Markt kam.
Das meinte ich mit, dass halt mehrere Unternehmen "die Zeichen der Zeit" erkannt haben. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

S Voice kam aber erst nach der Integration von Siri ins iPhone und nicht nach dem Release von Siri, denn das gabs ja schon vorher. Bei Google sieht es hier auch nicht anders aus. 

"Die Zeichen der Zeit" wurden meistens von Apple aufgezeigt.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> "Die Zeichen der Zeit" wurden meistens von Apple aufgezeigt.


Höchstens aufgegriffen, darauf können wir uns einigen.  Jedoch ist das genau der Punkt der mir bei Apple schon seit geraumer Zeit fehlt. Weniger Patenttrolling, mehr Tugenden wie eben jene hier benannte, dass sollte Apple machen. Quasi zu ihren Wurzeln zurückkehren. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Zu einem großen Teil aufgegriffen und dadurch gezeigt. Darauf können wir uns einigen. 

Vlingo gibt es seit 2007, kam 2010 für Android und war 2008 schon für iOS erhältlich. Davor sogar für Blackberry. 
Siri gibt es seit 2008 und erst durch die Integration ins iPhone hat Apple den "Trend" aufgezeigt. 

Jetzt machen sie es mit dem Retina Display und viele hoffen darauf, dass andere Hersteller dadurch nach ziehen.
Apple bleibt seinen Wurzeln treu und will sich eben durch Design und Bedienung von anderen abheben, aber ihre Rechte werden ihnen halt von vielen abgesprochen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Siri gibt es seit 2008 und erst durch die Integration ins iPhone hat Apple den "Trend" aufgezeigt.


Die Integration von Vlingo ins Telefonsystem fand aber schon vor der Siriintegration statt.  

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2012)

Ein Sprachassistent wurde wirklich erst mit Siri populär, da Apple seine neuen Features groß in der Werbung an den Mann bringt. Wenn da ein anderer Hersteller schon vorher ähnliche Features hatte, kam die Verbreitung trotzdem erst durch Apple ins Rollen. Deren Marketingabteilung dürfte auch etwas mehr finanzielle Mittel aufweisen.^^


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ein Sprachassistent wurde wirklich erst mit Siri populär, da Apple seine neuen Features groß in der Werbung an den Mann bringt. Wenn da ein anderer Hersteller schon vorher ähnliche Features hatte, kam die Verbreitung trotzdem erst durch Apple ins Rollen. Deren Marketingabteilung dürfte auch etwas mehr finanzielle Mittel aufweisen.^^


Richtig, Apple hat ihn populär gemacht, den "Assistenten". Aber den Trend hatten, m. M. n., schon andere Firmen vorher gesehen, deshalb ja auch die Integration ins OS bei Samsung schon vor der Sirieinführung und die seit dem konsequente Weiterentwicklung.

Wo ich jetzt nicht genau im Bilde bin. Ist der Assistent bei Jelly Bean eigentlich auch auf Vlingo basierend?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juli 2012)

Schau einfach im Store nach. 
Wenn es Vlingo als App noch gibt, ist S Voice etwas eigenes. 

Ich frage mich nur, wieso andere nicht gleich einen Sprachassistenten integriert haben, da ja alle die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben. Siri gibt es ja schon seit 2008.


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wieso andere nicht gleich einen Sprachassistenten integriert haben, da ja alle die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben. Siri gibt es ja schon seit 2008.


Ja, Siri gibt es seit 2008, dass haben wir langsam verstanden aber wir reden hier von der Systemintegration und die fand wann genau statt lieber Nailgung??? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2012)

Zuerst bei Apple und dann bei Samsung, denn Sprachsteuerungen wurden schon vor dem S2 verwendet.


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2012)

Lieber Nailgun, wir sprachen doch gerade von der Sirintegration??!!??

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2012)

Was hast du denn jetzt wieder nicht verstanden?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2012)

Immer herrlich, Fanboy-Diskussionen.


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2012)

Post #195 sag ich nur liebster Nailgun. Die Antwort darauf war, sagen wir es mal, relativ fern. Ich habe Dich ja nicht gefragt wer zu erst einen Assistenten integriert hat. 
Aber um es mal vorweg zu nehmen. 2012 ist die Antwort. Die Integration, worauf ich mich ja im Post 181, welcher sich auf Post 180 bezog, bezogen habe, fand "weit" vor Siri also mindestens 2011 statt. Und wann genau die Entwicklung an dem Assistenten statt fand kannst du auch nicht beantworten, folglich kannst du auch nicht behaupten das Samsung/ Google nachgezogen haben, da du eben "nicht" ausschließen kannst, dass die Unternehmen zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits daran gearbeitet haben, was auch nur logisch ist da ja eben, im Fall von Samsung, Vlingo die Basis darstellt(laut google recherche) und das eben schon "weit" vor Siri im System integriert war. 

So und nun genug der Randdiskussion.  

@Whoosaa
Ja, wenn eine Seite partout nicht von irgend einer Position abrücken möchte wirds immer etwas hackelig. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> Ja, wenn eine Seite partout nicht von irgend einer Position abrücken möchte wirds immer etwas hackelig.
> 
> MfG


Keine Sorge, irgendwann schaffst du das auch mal. 

Übrigens wurde Siri 2011 integriert, da ich mein 4S letztes Jahr gekauft habe. 
Wenn es dir dadurch besser geht, lasse ich dich aber in dem Glauben, dass Samsung und auch Google, wieder einmal, natürlich rein zufällig und komplett unabhängig von Apple, etwas nach Apple raus gebracht haben. 

Schreibst du zum jetzigen Gerichtsverfahren eine eigene News, oder knüpfen wir hier an?


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, wenn eine Seite partout nicht von irgend einer Position abrücken möchte wirds immer etwas hackelig.



Ich würde eher sagen, beide Seiten weichen partout nicht von ihrer Position ab, lieber DaStash....


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, beide Seiten weichen partout nicht von ihrer Position ab, lieber DaStash....


Das ein oder andere mal aber schon.   



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schreibst du zum jetzigen Gerichtsverfahren eine eigene News, oder knüpfen wir hier an?....Keine Sorge, irgendwann schaffst du das auch mal.


Naja, da gibts ja noch nicht viel zu schreiben außer das die Geschworenen festgelegt wurden. Was ich ja wirklich lustig fand war die Vorauswahl, auf beiden Seiten. 
Zum zweiten Punkt. --> Das bezweifel ich irgendwie. Selbst cook ist da weniger resistent als du und stimmt dann auch mal den einen oder anderen Punkt zu. 


MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2012)

In sämtlichen Threads bist du kein einziges mal von deinem Standpunkt abgewichen. 
Sollte es doch mal passiert sein, hab ich den entsprechenden Thread nicht gelesen und entschuldige mich für die Aussage. 

Bzgl. des Gerichtsverfahrens habe ich bis jetzt nur den Bericht auf Chip(?) gelesen und irgendwie wäre ich schon gerne live dabei.


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sollte es doch mal passiert sein, hab ich den entsprechenden Thread nicht gelesen und entschuldige mich für die Aussage.


Entschuldigung angenommen! 


> Bzgl. des Gerichtsverfahrens habe ich bis jetzt nur den Bericht auf Chip(?) gelesen und irgendwie wäre ich schon gerne live dabei.


Ohja, ich auch. Der Prozess wird jedoch auch vielen bitter aufstoßen, siehe aktuell microsoft und co, welche jetzt ihre unter NDA stehenden Lizensvereinbarungen, nach Anweisung von der Richterin Koh, veröffentlichen müssen. 

MfG


----------

